# Bryan & Cena on MizTV



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Sounds Like The Word Parody Hit Cena Hard*

"They are!"


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*D-Bry beat Cena with words.*

That promo said alot. And it's a good thing D-Bry got slapped. A damn good thing, and I hope everyone caught onto it. Especially the crowd. 

The real wrestler got slapped, Cena didn't get slapped. D-Bry just proved his point, and Cena finally snapped from pure words alone. Rate that segment? 

Until Triple H interrupted it for no good damn reason, of course.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Sounds Like The Word Parody Hit Cena Hard*

Bryan had it in my opinion. Cena's promo was the same one he usually cuts by referring to his status as a saint towards children.

I feel like they're trying to burn Bryan heel sooner or later, fucking WWE.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Sounds Like The Word Parody Hit Cena Hard*

Cena resorting to the make a wish talk sort of solidified Bryan smashed him on the mic tonight, whenever cena does that shit and recycles lines you know in his mind he's like "FUCK"


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: D-Bry beat Cena with words.*

Triple H hurried the fuck out there with that shovel :lmao


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Sounds Like The Word Parody Hit Cena Hard*

Great segment.There was truth in what Bryan was saying, Cenas an entertainer,he's never been a wrestler.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Sounds Like The Word Parody Hit Cena Hard*

Randy Orton actually stealed the spotlight


----------



## tor187 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Sounds Like The Word Parody Hit Cena Hard*



Domenico said:


> Bryan had it in my opinion. Cena's promo was the same one he usually cuts by referring to his status as a saint towards children.
> 
> I feel like they're trying to burn Bryan heel sooner or later, fucking WWE.


This better not be the case. It would be a disaster if they turn Bryan heel.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Sounds Like The Word Parody Hit Cena Hard*

It's still real to the op?


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Sounds Like The Word Parody Hit Cena Hard*



UltimateOppitunist said:


> Great segment.There was truth in what Bryan was saying, Cenas an entertainer,he's never been a wrestler.


I definitely give the edge towards Summerslam to Bryan. His mic skills and passion on the mic made me a believer. Believe in the beard. :bryan

I'm tired Cena using kids as his poor man's excuse for his flaws.


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Sounds Like The Word Parody Hit Cena Hard*

This crowd is a little more pro Cena than most, they were booing Bryan at points. I have a bad feeling that they are planting the seeds for Bryan to eventually turn again.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Sounds Like The Word Parody Hit Cena Hard*

Every time Cena gets his balls kicked in, he talks about Make A Wish.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: D-Bry beat Cena with words.*

Decent segment, but only because of Cena. He delivered. Bryan was his usual bleh self on the mic.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Sounds Like The Word Parody Hit Cena Hard*

Best promo since the AJ break up promo for D-bry.

Cena was fire as well


----------



## friskysandwich (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: D-Bry beat Cena with words.*

LOL 

Triple H was like "ALRITE HOL UP U 2, LEMME GET MAH SHOVEL"


----------



## Cody's Moustache (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: D-Bry beat Cena with words.*

No one can have more spotlight than HHH, according to HHH.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: D-Bry beat Cena with words.*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Decent segment, but only because of Cena. He delivered. Bryan was his usual bleh self on the mic.


 ..Uh. Lol, what did Cena do for that segment? Repeat the same old shit, stroking off the crowd like he ususally does. 

D-Bry carried it. 



Deptford said:


> Triple H hurried the fuck out there with that shovel :lmao


Damn right he did. Crowd isn't interested in me?! Let me change that.


----------



## tor187 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: D-Bry beat Cena with words.*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Decent segment, but only because of Cena. He delivered. Bryan was his usual bleh self on the mic.


Oh come on man, we've seen this same Cena rant like 1000 times.


----------



## friskysandwich (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: D-Bry beat Cena with words.*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Decent segment, but only because of Cena. He delivered. Bryan was his usual bleh self on the mic.


Are you serious?

Cena didn't deliver at all.

If anything, Bryan proved his point.

Cena's been repeating the same ol' bullshit for twelve years...bringing kids into his argument, blahblahblah...


----------



## Miguel De Juan (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Sounds Like The Word Parody Hit Cena Hard*

Turning Bryan heel after that promo would be boring. He works better as an underdog face.

I really hope he doesn't turn because that would mean more Orton and Cena runs.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: D-Bry beat Cena with words.*

Funny to bring up repetition in promos and then talk about how *Daniel "YES" Bryan* carried it.

Cena was WAY more believable in his promo. Simply because you can actually watch his and feel like he isn't just reading off of a script, unlike Bryan.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: D-Bry beat Cena with words.*

I'm not sure why people didn't like the ending. It was to introduce all the players in the big match. You have Cena,the champion. Bryan,the challenger. Triple H, the special referee.Then you have Orton, the wild card that can change the outcome of the match at any moment. I think it was very symbolic.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Sounds Like The Word Parody Hit Cena Hard*

Well, Cena made a good point by saying the Make a Wish thing. Because he's the only guy who ever does Make A Wish, right?






_*Oh.*_


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: D-Bry beat Cena with words.*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Decent segment, but only because of Cena. He delivered. Bryan was his usual bleh self on the mic.


You are a eejit.

Great promo between both guys, Intense and build it up nicely for Sunday.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Sounds Like The Word Parody Hit Cena Hard*



PunkShoot said:


> Best promo since the AJ break up promo for D-bry.
> 
> Cena was fire as well


Cena pretty much used his T-shirt and Make a wish as usual. When that fails he normally just takes off his shirt and attempts to make a mean face. :cena2


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

D-Bry ethered Cena so bad that Cena had to resort to the make a wish campaign to save himself.

Cena's voice was trembling like a homotional fuckboy after Bryan sonned him :wow:

I wouldn't even be against a Bryan heel turn if it means more promos like that.


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: D-Bry beat Cena with words.*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Funny to bring up repetition in promos and then talk about how *Daniel "YES" Bryan* carried it.
> 
> Cena was WAY more believable in his promo. Simply because you can actually watch his and feel like he isn't just reading off of a script, unlike Bryan.


I am not a Cena fan but I agree with your post. Cena IMHO despite repeating the same concepts for the millionth time still delivered better and was more convincing.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: D-Bry beat Cena with words.*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Decent segment, but only because of Cena. He delivered. Bryan was his usual bleh self on the mic.


unk2 Come on now. You can't be serious in thinking that dude can you? That was probably Bryan's best promo ever, maybe even better than his post NXT promo and his AJ dumping promo.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: D-Bry beat Cena with words.*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Decent segment, but only because of Cena. He delivered. Bryan was his usual bleh self on the mic.


Wut?

C'mon now, Bryan had passion, so much goddamn passion in that promo.

Thought Cena pandered a little too much but it's actually his average amount of pandering.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Sounds Like The Word Parody Hit Cena Hard*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Randy Orton actually stealed the spotlight


Came out to absolute silence.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: D-Bry beat Cena with words.*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Funny to bring up repetition in promos and then talk about how *Daniel "YES" Bryan* carried it.
> 
> Cena was WAY more believable in his promo. Simply because you can actually watch his and feel like he isn't just reading off of a script, unlike Bryan.


What the hell are you talking about? 

D-Bry didn't bring up most of that before, where as Cena seriously did repeat the same old thing. He didn't even bring up the "YES" chants when he talked.


----------



## Perestroika (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm getting worried, because it does feel that they're planting the seeds to a Bryan heel turn. Being that honest and direct to another face is often heel turn territory in today's WWE. I wouldn't be surprised if people are thinking that 'we can't have Bryan out-pop Cena. Let's turn him.'

Cena's promo had plenty of emotion, but not much logical flow. Still can't get over the fact that, at one stage, he was comparing his goofy t-shirt to the star spangled banner :lol.


----------



## tor187 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: D-Bry beat Cena with words.*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Funny to bring up repetition in promos and then talk about how *Daniel "YES" Bryan* carried it.
> 
> Cena was WAY more believable in his promo. Simply because you can actually watch his and feel like he isn't just reading off of a script, unlike Bryan.


Cena doesn't need to read from a script. It's pretty clear he memorized his "I do it for the kids and their daddies" promo a long time ago.


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

When that piece of shit Cena had the audacity to compare his shirt to the Amercian flag I was done where's a career ending injury when you need one. Considering he needs to use sick and dying children to get pity cheers he needs to do the honorable thing not that he has any and quit and do make a wish full time and stay the hell away from a wrestling ring permanently. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: D-Bry beat Cena with words.*



hardyorton said:


> You are a eejit.
> 
> Great promo between both guys, Intense and build it up nicely for Sunday.


Someone else who is level headed in this thread. Thank you.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

John Cena OBLITERATED Daniel Bryan on the mic. Bryan came off as the delusional angry jerk that you find on forums or in Youtube comment sections


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I would definitely say it's Bryan's best promo in his career, though. I still can't call him a good talker.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Sounds Like The Word Parody Hit Cena Hard*



SPCDRI said:


> Well, Cena made a good point by saying the Make a Wish thing. Because he's the only guy who ever does Make A Wish, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never heard Bryan brag about granting wishes. Cena is definitely an entertainer and Bryan is a wrestlers wrestler.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: D-Bry beat Cena with words.*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Funny to bring up repetition in promos and then talk about how *Daniel "YES" Bryan* carried it.
> 
> *Cena was WAY more believable in his promo. Simply because you can actually watch his and feel like he isn't just reading off of a script, unlike Bryan.*


Naturally watch his same promo for the last 5 years? Why would Cena need to read off of a script when he has that promo down to memory. I'm sure he used the exact same one against The Rock


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Why do people make "Who got the upperhand?" threads like it's a fucking rap battle. :lol

Anyways, they both did a great job. Made me even more excited for their match at Summerslam.


----------



## Miguel De Juan (Feb 25, 2011)

I marked for Bryan's reference to Japanese wrestling (the slaps). I really hope they don't ruin him.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Flvcko said:


> Why do people make "Who got the upperhand?" threads like it's a fucking rap battle. :lol
> 
> Anyways, they both did a great job. Made me even more excited for their match at Summerslam.


I too, have never understood this. If you're watching promos to see who 'owned' who, you're not even trying to get involved in the storyline.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: D-Bry beat Cena with words.*



KO Bossy said:


> Someone else who is level headed in this thread. Thank you.


Babyfaces, one thinking it's his only chance at glory the other wants to prove he's not a parody and is a wrestler. Great Babyface vs Babyface promo.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: D-Bry beat Cena with words.*



Hannibal Lector said:


> Naturally watch his same promo for the last 5 years? Why would Cena need to read off of a script when he has that promo down to memory. I'm sure he used the exact same one against The Rock


Like Cena said, absolutely nothing Bryan said was original or witty. People have said the same kind of things plenty of times. They were wrong then and are wrong now.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That was great from both men. Granted Bryan was a little awkward at times and content-wise that was more or less the same promo Cena has cut in every feud for the past 5 years (though much, much better than usual) but overall that was far better than anything I was expecting. Easily Cena's best promo in... a while, maybe years. I can't really think of the last time I cared for a promo he cut.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Miguel De Juan said:


> I marked for Bryan's reference to Japanese wrestling (the slaps). I really hope they don't ruin him.


Now I'm expecting a point in the match where Bryan & Cena trade slaps and the crowd going crazy watching them beat the shit out of each other.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Clique said:


> Now I'm expecting a point in the match where they just trade slaps with the crowd going crazy watching them beat the shit out of each other.


I'd mark so hard if they put that in the match.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Lord Flvcko said:


> Why do people make "Who got the upperhand?" threads like it's a fucking rap battle. :lol
> 
> Anyways, they both did a great job. Made me even more excited for their match at Summerslam.


Haha my bad. Was pretty much seeing who you thought had the better promo. I think the fans liked Bryan's promo more because it wasn't repeated 1000 times.

I didn't think the segment would end with HHH coming out awkwardly before we went on break. Shovel time.:HHH2


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Perestroika said:


> I'm getting worried, because it does feel that they're planting the seeds to a Bryan heel turn. Being that honest and direct to another face is often heel turn territory in today's WWE. I wouldn't be surprised if people are thinking that 'we can't have Bryan out-pop Cena. Let's turn him.'
> 
> Cena's promo had plenty of emotion, but not much logical flow. Still can't get over the fact that, at one stage, he was comparing his goofy t-shirt to the star spangled banner :lol.


I hope this doesn't start a big argument nor am I saying this is a direct comparison...but this is reminding me of 1999 when the Rock was clearly the hottest thing in the WWE was put in feuds against an over the hill Davey Boy Smith, put in a tag team storyline Foley, and was feuding with billy gunn; all while he basically got the loudest reactions or as loud as a reaction as Austin got. But this with D-Bry looks pretty blatant. I'm not going to lie I was thinking Cena came out looking superior after that promo. I actually felt like he did a great job shutting Bryan down. While it was the same ole **** it was close to ether when he said he can't put DB in the same class as the legends he's already defeated...and then Daniel Bryan countered with ether of his own with that slapping comment. Good shit. Well done promo. I hope Daniel Bryan wins. The wwe could have another big star on their hands i hope they don't mess it up with a stupid heel turn. I hope Daniel Bryan's popularity prevents them from doing it.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: D-Bry beat Cena with words.*



hardyorton said:


> Babyfaces, one thinking it's his only chance at glory the other wants to prove he's not a parody and is a wrestler. Great Babyface vs Babyface promo.


Exactly. But people automatically have to make it into some Twilight shit by picking which side they're on, and thus ONLY liking what that person does. "I like Bryan, so I won't acknowledge that Cena had a good promo." And vice versa. What a stupid attitude. The whole segment was great.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: D-Bry beat Cena with words.*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Decent segment, but only because of Cena. He delivered. Bryan was his usual bleh self on the mic.


Your fear of Punk losing that #2 spot sustains me.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Sounds Like The Word Parody Hit Cena Hard*



123bigdave said:


> It's still real to the op?


????????????????




It was a great segment. It got ruined by HHH and Orton in the end though. Daniel Bryan had another MVP night but this time on the mic, he showed heart and intensity during that segment. Cena did very well to but bringing up the kids he helps was alittle to much. Wish he wouldnt do that to be honest,

Miz sucked as usual but he didnt do or say anything to ruin the segment. It actually has me pumped for Summerslam, im really curious what theyll do with the match. Really hoping it isnt a repeat of Cena vs Punk with HHH as ref fpalm.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: D-Bry beat Cena with words.*



KO Bossy said:


> Exactly. But people automatically have to make it into some Twilight shit by picking which side they're on, and thus ONLY liking what that person does. "I like Bryan, so I won't acknowledge that Cena had a good promo." And vice versa. What a stupid attitude. The whole segment was great.


Yeah, that shit is infuriating.


----------



## friskysandwich (Mar 10, 2013)

I feel the promo was great between the two, but when Cena brought up the Make-A-Wish thing and compared his fucking shirt to the American flag...

SMH

In my opinion, Bryan came out stronger.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: D-Bry beat Cena with words.*



Happenstan said:


> Your fear of Punk losing that #2 spot sustains me.


What the fuck? :lol

Some Bryan fans.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

KOFI FTW..

wow that was INSANE.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Look, why are you people surprised Cena brings up this Make a Wish stuff? That's his character. He's a hero to kids. Bryan said Cena didn't know how to be a wrestler. Cena said he did and showed him that he did. He goes in there and wrestles every day to be the best because he knows that he's an inspiration to the youth audience. That's just his character. It ain't changing, so accept it. 

I didn't see him as pandering as much as pointing out why Bryan was wrong. Bryan claimed Cena wasn't a wrestler, Cena refuted it and showed that he is.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Great segment!! Both sides!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Sounds Like The Word Parody Hit Cena Hard*



SoupBro said:


> ????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely a good segment. Not to be biased Cena delivered aswell you're right. I think he keeps bringing it up to let people know his gimmicks purpose is to give hope to those kids. It might've backfire on him using the flag reference.

I'd mark out if Bryan slaps Cena at Summerslam. :bryan


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Fantastic segment, which begs the question why THE FUCK is HHH involved in any of this? Are we supposed to forget that he did the exact same thing in 2011, insert himself as referee in the main event of Summerslam without explanation and then ruined the ending of the match?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: D-Bry beat Cena with words.*



KO Bossy said:


> Exactly. But people automatically have to make it into some Twilight shit by picking which side they're on, and thus ONLY liking what that person does. "I like Bryan, so I won't acknowledge that Cena had a good promo." And vice versa. What a stupid attitude. The whole segment was great.


I agree completely. Cena was great and Bryan really rose to the occasion. I loved every minute of it. If Bryan turns in performances like this to promote his feuds as champion then I'm sure most of his doubters will find him much more tolerable.


----------



## MarcioDX99 (Feb 12, 2013)

actualy both guys were really good it was a great segment


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

One hell of a promo. Bryan was great and so was Cena.


----------



## WWE_champ (May 25, 2005)

Great work from both guys. Also, lots of hypocrisy from both of them.

When Bryan says something along the lines of ¨I'm not in it for the fame of money¨, it really irks me. What are you doing in the WWE, then? You want the FAME. You want to be on top of the big leagues. If not, you would be content in Japan ect...

D. Bry blind marks need to take their goggles off for a second and realize that Bryan is not that different from Cena. He is making money off those ¨Yes! No!¨ shirts, he is pandering to crowds. He wants the fame and the money!
He is a wrestler but he is part of the WWE, hence he is an ENTERTAINER as well.

Stop the hypocrisy!


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

I think both delivered very well in this promo. In terms of the storyline, Bryan definitely got the better of Cena here. He's under Cena's skin, and they both know it.


----------



## Pauly3 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Sounds Like The Word Parody Hit Cena Hard*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Randy Orton actually stealed the spotlight



Name of the girl in your avatar?


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

The only reason I chose a side is because even though cena delivery was fantastic the content of his message is repetitive, his use of MAKE-A-WISH and constantly bringing up his T-shirt (Bryan actually made a comment about his t-shirt this time at least) - he's grasping for stuff I really enjoyed what Bryan did today he basically made this a Wrestler vs Entertainer match..soooooooo this should be a fucking awesome summerslam match.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Great promo by both guys. My only problem with it is that Miz's goofy ass was in the middle of the two the whole time.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

This segment made the feud. Can't wait for their match.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Cena did great in this segment, his delivery here just proves that hes a great mic worker and exhumes passion where it counts the most. It doesnt matter if hes repeating a similar promo than usual because other wrestlers keep accusing him of the same things. He can't wrestle? Its funny, he had a MOTY candidate with CM Punk on RAW this year, and he had several in 2007 alone. Daniel Bryan was good too, but its clear that mic work is not his specialty. He seemed to struggle following Cenas promo although the Japanese slap thing was cool. Surprised at Daniel Bryan suggesting that hes better than HBK, seemed to get him some boos from the crowd. Strong work from both all around.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Dunmer said:


> Great promo by both guys. My only problem with it is that Miz's goofy ass was in the middle of the two the whole time.


At least Bryan threatened him. Always good to see.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I think they did both great. But I feel Cena faltered a bit when he started talking about charity and whatnot. You can do better than that, Cena come on. Still, his tone and delivery was passionate so I can't fault him for that.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

The ending killed it. Bryan is done come 3 months. He'll be a main eventer, but way below what he could've been. They are going to fuck it up, you know they are, because you know, let's give Mr. Two Strikes ANOTHER title reign, and kill the hottest star in the company.

Look people, the first reign matters the most, and we are getting a complete fuck finish Sunday, with two strikes leaving with the Belt. A Damn shame.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

WWE_champ said:


> Great work from both guys. Also, lots of hypocrisy from both of them.
> 
> When Bryan says something along the lines of ¨I'm not in it for the fame of money¨, it really irks me. What are you doing in the WWE, then? You want the FAME. You want to be on top of the big leagues. If not, you would be content in Japan ect...
> 
> ...


Read up on Bryan's background as a wrestler. He went to England and wrestled for little money just to improve his wrestling skills and this is when he was the most wanted Indy wrestler on the scene. It's not been a blind mark but the truth.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Can't lie though, I was holding back some tears when Cena started to talk about Make A Wish and shit.

Anyway, I'm just gonna sit back and watch as the Cena marks fight the Bryan marks and the sports-entertainment marks fight the pro wrestling marks.

Meanwhile, Cena and Bryan are banging a Bella twin and are probably going to go over soem spots for their match this Sunday.

Vince Mcmahon, you did it again. You somehow managed to work the group of fans who deem themselves too smart to be worked.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> This segment made the feud. Can't wait for their match.


That segment got me hyped for Summerslam. Looking forward to seeing Bryan win. I doubt he will make Cena tap though.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> That segment got me hyped for Summerslam. Looking forward to seeing Bryan win. I doubt he will make Cena tap though.


If Bryan wins, I doubt it'll be clean. Something screwy is probably going to happen.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Cena resorting to "I do stuff for dying kids!"...


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Apex Predator said:


> That segment got me hyped for Summerslam. Looking forward to seeing Bryan win. I doubt he will make Cena tap though.


My one worry for the match is that it will come vey cluster fuck with Maddox's, Vince's, Orton's all getting involved. Just let them have a 40 minute classic then start all the tomfoolery at the end.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

TakeMyGun said:


> The ending killed it. Bryan is done come 3 months. He'll be a main eventer, but way below what he could've been. They are going to fuck it up, you know they are, because you know, let's give Mr. Two Strikes ANOTHER title reign, and kill the hottest star in the company.
> 
> Look people, the first reign matters the most, and we are getting a complete fuck finish Sunday, with two strikes leaving with the Belt. A Damn shame.


While I agree WWE will probably blow it, I don't agree about first title reigns. First this would be Bryan's 2nd title reign. The world title counts no matter how devalued it currently is. And second, Edge's first WWe title reign was 3 weeks long and aside from the "Live Sex Celebration" wasn't the most memorable reign either.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

Cena was a huge *** as usual.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: D-Bry beat Cena with words.*



Happenstan said:


> Your fear of Punk losing that #2 spot sustains me.


That will never happen.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> If Bryan wins, I doubt it'll be clean. Something screwy is probably going to happen.


Cena missed some spot dates and WWE trying to use Cenas elbow injury as an excuse just in case he does lose. They can always say he was injured going into the match.

That's brilliant! :vince


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

QWERTYOP said:


> Cena resorting to "I do stuff for dying kids!"...


Its a damn shame..automatically makes his portion of the promo hard to watch..Cena makes my skin crawl when he has that mic.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: D-Bry beat Cena with words.*



rabidwolverine27 said:


> That will never happen.


Sure it will. Hell even if it is just by the quick passing of time. Punk has said he's retiring within 2 years. He has a little over a year left on his current contract. Do the math. Unless he changes his mind, it's instant retirement or a year extension which will be spent putting others over.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Unbelievable segment between cena and dbry. It was passionate and had me glued to the tv. Can't wait to see how this goes Sunday....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Segment of the night. Blew away everything else on Raw tonight. Should have closed the show.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> While I agree WWE will probably blow it, I don't agree about first title reigns. First this would be Bryan's 2nd title reign. The world title counts no matter how devalued it currently is. And second, Edge's first WWe title reign was 3 weeks long and aside from the "Live Sex Celebration" wasn't the most memorable reign either.


Punk's first tile reign he didn't show up for a week, spent most of the time arguing with Triple H while the guy he beat also had a championship belt and was claiming to still be the champion, eventually won the rematch at the next PPV thanks to a 'refereeing error' that was never mentioned again, and then lost the title moments later in one of the most bizarre endings of all time. I really don't think the quality of the first reign makes any difference.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: D-Bry beat Cena with words.*



rabidwolverine27 said:


> That will never happen.


Who gives a flyin' fuck who's number 2. It's all about been number 1 and both Bryan/Punk ain't getting there. They have done brilliantly to get where they are. They were never supposed to be champions or ME but hey look at them now.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Great promo. I'm really glad that Bryan showed that he has what it takes to be on the mic. Really convincing stuff.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> While I agree WWE will probably blow it, I don't agree about first title reigns. First this would be Bryan's 2nd title reign. The world title counts no matter how devalued it currently is. And second, Edge's first WWe title reign was 3 weeks long and aside from the "Live Sex Celebration" wasn't the most memorable reign either.


The WHC is mid card, this is the first title reign as a legitimate main eventer. You'd be foolish to treat that like a legit title. That's why they are building this up as Bryan's big chance for the belt.

Exactly my point on Edge, Edge never became the star he could've been, he could've been a WAY bigger heel had they rolled with him. Yeah he became big, but never the TOP heel, like he could've.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Cena was really good in that promo. I expected the same corny shit he always says but he actually got serious and delivered tonight. Bryan being influenced by his passion for Wrestling added a much needed story dynamic to the match, now its not only about winning the title.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: D-Bry beat Cena with words.*



hardyorton said:


> Who gives a flyin' fuck who's number 2. It's all about been number 1 and both Bryan/Punk ain't getting there.


True dat. Unless, you know, a meteor were to drop on Cena's head. Hell by that point cloning will have been figured out and Vince will have made a whole locker room of "You can't see me's."


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

CaptainCharisma2 said:


> Unbelievable segment between cena and dbry. It was passionate and had me glued to the tv. Can't wait to see how this goes Sunday....


Both men did brilliantly, sold it like a Motherfucker. One of the promo's of the year. Intense and passionate, Got me pumped for SUMMERSLAM.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*So was HHH really needed in that Cena/Bryan segment?*

the guy didnt say a word he just came out and did nothing i swear it felt like he was in the back and thought to himself "hey i got this huge pop earlier and they really love me here i should go out there again just because i can"


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

TakeMyGun said:


> The WHC is mid card


Today. But in the past it was treated quite differently. That will happen again. The World belt doesn't mean shit because look who is feuding for it.....Dorito, Shameus, Ziggler.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

I do gotta agree with some others that mentioning the Make-A-Wish thing is a bit tasteless. I understand, I'm not going to strictly say, I hate Cena's part because of that. Personally, in my opinion, I thought Cena was just repeating the same things he always has. Towards the end, it got a bit better, but for a good chunk of it, I feel he was using the whole play to the crowd, I love you guys, do it for you, etc thing he always does. 

And while it was nice for the kid, in no way do I feel doing something like Make-A-Wish needs to be brought up for competition sake. That was stupid. So what, that you do that for kids? I had two kids call me a hero before after baby sitting. If I was in MMA, would I bring that up? No, because it's irrelevant. Bringing in that kid, at least to me was completely uncalled for and just out there. 

Was never a huge fan of bringing Make-A-Wish into wrestling anyway, and this is why. I'm glad to see they make kids happy, on the same hand, don't bring it up later in the show as some sort of "SEE, THAT KID OVER THAT. SEE THAT ONE? THE ONE WHO MAY HAVE A LIFE THREATINING DISEASE? CAMERAS POINT AT HIM. I MAKE HIM HAPPY." As said, just in my opinion. 

Regardless, I still had fun with the promo. And I will still give Cena some credit, towards the end when he broke away from the normal shit he says, he did entertain for a bit. 

Sadly, that was put to rest due to Triple H, but whatever.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Stuff like this makes you proud to be a Pro Wrestling fan, When two guys in the ring pour their heart out and don't hold back.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: So was HHH really needed in that Cena/Bryan segment?*

Absolutely not, Triple H was embarrassing tonight and he needs to cut this shit out ASAP if he wants to be in charge of the company.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: So was HHH really needed in that Cena/Bryan segment?*

The whole raw was sloppy and a lot of things seemed unnecessary and out of place. But come on, it's HHH. :HHH2


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> Today. But in the past it was treated quite differently. That will happen again. The World belt doesn't mean shit because look who is feuding for it.....Dorito, Shameus, Ziggler.


No it was Mid Card the second Bryan won it. He was a legitimate mid card jobber and took the WHC down. I know you are a fan of Bryan, and so am I, but that reign killed that title.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: D-Bry beat Cena with words.*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Funny to bring up repetition in promos and then talk about how *Daniel "YES" Bryan* carried it.
> 
> Cena was WAY more believable in his promo. Simply because you can actually watch his and feel like he isn't just reading off of a script, unlike Bryan.


No idea what you're talking about, especially seeing as Bryan didn't shout "YES!" one time in the promo. Maybe they were given some direction, but that promo sure as hell wasn't scripted... 

I see that John Cena can still fool people with his acting, which is a good thing for the feud itself. However, he really was just going on about what a great role model he is when he mentioned the make a wish stuff. If you truly like to help people, you wouldn't be parading it around all the time the way John has. 

If this isn't entirely a work, then there are certainly some flaws in Cena's way of thinking, and he is everything that Bryan says he is. Last week he insulted independent wrestling, you know, where people put their bodies through hell both because they love what they do AND because they admire the support from the die hard fan bases. Here, Cena basically proves Bryan's point (Yes I know it's not to be taken too seriously). He does it for the fans, but only if it's 15,000. Cena's love for wrestling is conditional, and popularity seems to be the highest on his list.

He just delivered the promo very well (which is rare) and the crowd ate it up. I thought both guys did a good job of selling the match. I'm just afraid that the whole thing is gonna turn out to be a big mess now that Triple H is the ref, maddox seems to have some involvement, and Orton keeps teasing a cash-in.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: So was HHH really needed in that Cena/Bryan segment?*

He wasn't at all. Infact, I felt it killed the momentum. 

I thought he said he was going to keep himself out of the story lines, or something like that.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: So was HHH really needed in that Cena/Bryan segment?*

it was fucking random, what he was going to do? Bryan wasn't going to slap Cena, worst of all Randy interrupts in less than a minute too xD, awful ending for an awesome segment. This it's the first time Bryan surprised me at the mic and Cena actually sold it a bit.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Cena basically used a thesaurus to reword his promos. His delivery is great but I can predict what his points are so it ruins it.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: So was HHH really needed in that Cena/Bryan segment?*

I can see him beating the crap out of Bryan with the sledgehammer.

:HHH2


----------



## wrastlinggg (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: So was HHH really needed in that Cena/Bryan segment?*

only thing that would have solidified it is if they were starting to brawl and trips came out in a referee shirt to set the exact scene we will see at ss


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: So was HHH really needed in that Cena/Bryan segment?*

triple h aint needed at all in the feud as a special guest ref, im guessing he will try to steal the spotlight off cena and bryan's ss match somehow


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

hardyorton said:


> Both men did brilliantly, sold it like a Motherfucker. One of the promo's of the year. Intense and passionate, Got me pumped for SUMMERSLAM.


This is the type of reaction Vince wanted. He just earned some hesitated fans ppv buys tonight with this awesome segment. I hope you all order SS (Y)


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: So was HHH really needed in that Cena/Bryan segment?*

He was needed about as much as my dog needs a pretty pink dress.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

hardyorton said:


> I wish you'd take a gun to yourself and just pull the trigger. WHC title has been a joke for years before Bryan got it.


What? Mark Henry was awesome as champion and that was the champion before Bryan. I mean Swagger hurt the title, but it got some prestige back when Edge held it, and then Orton got it. And then Bryan got it, and it hasn't recovered since. 

Jesus, I'm a huge fan of Bryan, but you marks make it hard to like the guy.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: So was HHH really needed in that Cena/Bryan segment?*



SideburnGuru said:


> He wasn't at all. Infact, I felt it killed the momentum.
> 
> I thought he said he was going to keep himself out of the story lines, or something like that.


Yeah, just like he said in 2012 that he wasn't going to fight The Undertaker at WM because it was time to let the younger guys take their place at the top of the card. Then he proceeded to fight The Undertaker at WM, and then main-event Summerslam, and then next year's WM too when he needlessly put himself over arguably the biggest drawing part-timer they have. Triple H has done a lot of good things since being appointed to his role, but I honestly think that he has a mental illness. I mean the guy would regularly come out to pedigree younger talent during commercial breaks on Raw just to get a pop. That to me is the sign of a man who has something wrong with him.


----------



## Pervythemilkman (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: So was HHH really needed in that Cena/Bryan segment?*

Well ya know... :HHH2

These guys are getting bigger pops than me. Fuck this shit. I should be champion again. :buried :HHH


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

TakeMyGun said:


> No it was Mid Card the second Bryan won it. He was a legitimate mid card jobber and took the WHC down. I know you are a fan of Bryan, and so am I, but that reign killed that title.


No it didn't. Now the WAY he lost it, that might have.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: So was HHH really needed in that Cena/Bryan segment?*

Guys..guys..guys..some of you ARE missing the point...if i'm not mistaken isn't Triple H the special referee? If so he does play a role in the match and makes sense why he is there.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: So was HHH really needed in that Cena/Bryan segment?*

he's never been needed


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

It seemed to be booked pretty even for both wrestlers. Each time someone spoke they got the "upper hand", back and forth.

Really good promo overall for both dudes imo. Enjoyed watching it.

I was surprised they had Cena slap him at the end then ask to be hit back, as if he was desperate for Bryan's approval and acceptance when he shouldn't have given a shit. That last bit really made Cena look mentally and emotionally weak when prior to that imo it was him going over.

Think I could do without the special guest ref aspect of it though.  Unless Triple H really does call it down the middle, the win won't mean anything for the winner. And if he does do that, there wasn't a point to having a special guest ref in the first place. :\ So I kinda don't get/don't like that part. But the main event this Summerslam seems like it'll be worth watching.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Segment was intense no doubt. But the make a wish thing was fucked no denying that.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> No it didn't. Now the WAY he lost it, that might have.


Yes it did, it was the same as Swagger winning it. No Build up AT ALL. Mid Carder winning the title makes the title mid card.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Bryan did fantastic on his delivery and I'll be the first person to hate on his mic work. That says enough right there.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Amazing promo, can't say enough about it. Arguably promo of the year. Cena did an excellent job but Bryan did amazingly... which shocked me and gave probably his best promo ever.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

It was good, but it seemed a little repetitive.


----------



## Y2Jbabyy (Apr 27, 2013)

Both men had a great promo, one of the best this year. To say that one guy carried this promo is ridiculous, both men done their share of the heavy-lifting. Sad to see that some peoples hatred for Cena actually clouds their judgment on what is and what isn't a good performance. Cena was excellent, Bryan was excellent, this leads to more excitement for the Summerslam match, which is more than likely going to be excellent.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Segment was intense no doubt. But the make a wish thing was fucked no denying that.


It's all about the kid's. They buy his shirts ,hat's, & wrist bands.

I think he said that to let fans know who's booing him I'm staying in character for my gimmick. Give me a break. :lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

The promo did what it was supposed to do. I'm hyped for the match. Bryan was awesome and Cena had his moments. Him going on in he middle about make-a-wish kids had me ready to pass the collection plate, but he came back at the end.

 @ people going on about Trips ruining the segment/getting involved. He didn't ruin shit. At that point, it was just a staredown. It was over, and of course he was gonna come down. He's got to be the boss keeping everything under control AND he's part of the match.

Special shoutout to Miz for his facial expressions near the end :lmao


----------



## JoeZany (May 16, 2013)

I honestly think Cena for the most part had the upper hand in this promo.

Daniel Bryan was damn awesome too though.

HHH basically came in for nothing. 

Orton could have at least said something.


----------



## xagon (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: So was HHH really needed in that Cena/Bryan segment?*

I thought HHH was not needed at all, and he behaved exactly like he would if what people say about him is true. He was stealing the spotlight when it should be on Daniel Bryan. 

The ending of the segment was intense, but as soon as HHH came out, the intensity was gone. 

If you ask me HHH shouldn't have been made guest ref at all.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: So was HHH really needed in that Cena/Bryan segment?*

Everything about Cripple H is just stupid.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: So was HHH really needed in that Cena/Bryan segment?*

No.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I hate it when Cena uses cancer patients to justify his arguments.
You don't think that Bryan (or anyone else in the locker room for that matter) would be honored to fulfill more Make A Wish requests?
Cena talks as if he's the only who does them and everyone else just doesn't care.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: So was HHH really needed in that Cena/Bryan segment?*



x78 said:


> Yeah, just like he said in 2012 that he wasn't going to fight The Undertaker at WM because it was time to let the younger guys take their place at the top of the card. Then he proceeded to fight The Undertaker at WM, and then main-event Summerslam, and then next year's WM too when he needlessly put himself over arguably the biggest drawing part-timer they have. Triple H has done a lot of good things since being appointed to his role, but I honestly think that he has a mental illness. I mean the guy would regularly come out to pedigree younger talent during commercial breaks on Raw just to get a pop. That to me is the sign of a man who has something wrong with him.


Ego.


----------



## betfairhornets (Feb 20, 2012)

Cena did very well there tbh one of his best promos in a while


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: So was HHH really needed in that Cena/Bryan segment?*



Chan Hung said:


> Guys..guys..guys..some of you ARE missing the point...if i'm not mistaken isn't Triple H the special referee? If so he does play a role in the match and makes sense why he is there.


Some one who makes sense :krs

never though I see this in here


----------



## xagon (Nov 14, 2012)

Good segment. I thought Cena's performance in the promo was good in the sense that it made me wanna see Bryan beat him even more.


----------



## tor187 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: So was HHH really needed in that Cena/Bryan segment?*



x78 said:


> Yeah, just like he said in 2012 that he wasn't going to fight The Undertaker at WM because it was time to let the younger guys take their place at the top of the card. Then he proceeded to fight The Undertaker at WM, and then main-event Summerslam, and then next year's WM too when he needlessly put himself over arguably the biggest drawing part-timer they have. Triple H has done a lot of good things since being appointed to his role, but I honestly think that he has a mental illness. I mean the guy would regularly come out to pedigree younger talent during commercial breaks on Raw just to get a pop. That to me is the sign of a man who has something wrong with him.


*Narcissistic Personality Disorder *- Narcissistic personality disorder is a mental disorder in which people have an inflated sense of their own importance and a deep need for admiration. Those with narcissistic personality disorder believe that they're superior to others and have little regard for other people's feelings. But behind this mask of ultra-confidence lies a fragile self-esteem, vulnerable to the slightest criticism.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

It was an awesome promo that made me want to see the match so much more. I can't wait until Summerslam. Bryan was great, Cena was great... all the elements were there.

As for the Triple H and Randy Orton involvement... that was something. I'm telling you, I've been thinkin Orton aligns with McMahon to create a new corporation, but I think by the end of the night on Sunday, Randy Orton walks out with the WWE Championship AND aligned with Triple H, two heel turns, to create a new corporation stable.

The way Triple H was laughing off Bryan when he came into the ring has to lead something considering how serious he was with Cena.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I think people miss understand sometimes why some of us don't like Cena's mic work. For me it has never been the delivery, because John is a very charismatic guy. My beef with him is that everything that comes out of his mouth is bullshit. Cena gets overly emotional but what he is saying makes no sense. He starts to ramble about "if you have a problem with the way I dress or how I talk" when no one even mentions that. Whoever writes Cena's promos is a huge fan of the strawman fallacy. Also the whole thing about the kids with cancer...umm I mean just shut the fuck up Cena. Decent people that do good things do it because they want to and not to rub it in people's faces. I don't care if they told him to say it, he has enough pull in the company to say "Fuck off". Plus this isn't the first time he brings this shit up, I'm sure he enjoys playing the Make-A-Wish card. (Just like the U.S. military card)


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Guess what guys? 
Cena comes out every night whether he's cheered or booed or!... Promo = SAME OLD SHIT.
Daniel Bryan. "I AM A WRESTLER." He said the W word. In WWE of all places.
I like that they're using this in the storyline/feud. The real difference between Cena and Bryan is training environment.
Bryan came from ROH at it's peak. Cena as far as I know came through the WWE machine 100%, a PROTOTYPICAL (see what I did there) sports entertainer.

Hope WWE relaxes their sphincter muscles some more and really let's the American Dragon loose.
It's the Final Countdown! (C.M. Punk got his Cult of Personality, It's time for Bryan to get his theme.)


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: So was HHH really needed in that Cena/Bryan segment?*



tor187 said:


> *Narcissistic Personality Disorder *- Narcissistic personality disorder is a mental disorder in which people have an inflated sense of their own importance and a deep need for admiration. Those with narcissistic personality disorder believe that they're superior to others and have little regard for other people's feelings. But behind this mask of ultra-confidence lies a fragile self-esteem, vulnerable to the slightest criticism.


Now I await the "N... P... D" promo from HHH.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: So was HHH really needed in that Cena/Bryan segment?*

Triple H doesn't add anything to this. I do think Orton adds to it as a wildcard so I wasn't upset as his interruption but Triple H isn't needed.


----------



## Sin Samuray (Jul 5, 2013)

Really couldn't stand Cena's part of the promo. Not because of the usual, formulaic speech about earning respect and making kids wishes come true. More so because he was rambling. His entire speech, while well-spoken, had nothing to do with the match or the title. He didn't really dispute any of the points DB was making and he tried to come across as the underdog and the favorite at the same time. Worst of all, he still managed to pander to both his opponent and the crowd . . . right before slapping his opponent in the ultimate sign of disrespect. It was a runaround with no destination. The slap was simply to elevate climax, which it did. When they had nowhere to go after that, Triple H, in the most pointless move, comes out to simply tap Cena on the shoulder before Orton reminds everyone that he can cash in at any given time.

The Orton thing was acceptable . . . but Triple H, I don't get. Hell, I don't get his involvement in this match. Hopefully, this doesn't end up being a rehash of 2011's Summer of Punk, because that's what it's coming off as so far.

However, I will applaud Miz in this segment. He knows how to be "controversial", so to speak. He immediately calls Cena out on saying the same thing every time before burying his opponent and points out the hot topic between DB and Cena.


----------



## HHHs_Torn_Quad (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: So was HHH really needed in that Cena/Bryan segment?*

I expected him to come out from the moment I knew Cena and DBry were going to be on Miz TV.

That smirk he gave Bryan was like a Father who smirks at his son. Like he was saying, "Good job. You just aren't strong enough."

Something big will happen with this story line on Sunday. There are too many pieces to the puzzle. Too much has been made of it by all of the big guns on tv. If not, then creative should not have even graduated elementary school.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: So was HHH really needed in that Cena/Bryan segment?*

Ahh yes.. Summertime, the birds, the bees, love, romance, and Triple H shoehorning his way into the main summer storyline.. Shocker..


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Both these guys did excellent work tonight and actually built interest in their match, which is what you're supposed to do on the last RAW before a PPV. Bryan is proving to his critics that he can indeed cut a promo worth a damn and Cena, despite his critics, worked the mic & the crowd beautifully.

Good shit.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

I really liked where it was going, but I was strongly disappointed in the way it ended. They took the focus away from the two guys who are competing in the actual match.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Enjoyed it, both guys were good. Can't wait for Summerslam!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Sin Samuray said:


> Really couldn't stand Cena's part of the promo. Not because of the usual, formulaic speech about earning respect and making kids wishes come true. More so because he was rambling. His entire speech, while well-spoken, had nothing to do with the match or the title. He didn't really dispute any of the points DB was making and he tried to come across as the underdog and the favorite at the same time. Worst of all, he still managed to pander to both his opponent and the crowd . . . right before slapping his opponent in *the ultimate sign of disrespect*. It was a runaround with no destination. The slap was simply to elevate climax, which it did. When they had nowhere to go after that, Triple H, in the most pointless move, comes out to simply tap Cena on the shoulder before Orton reminds everyone that he can cash in at any given time.
> 
> The Orton thing was acceptable . . . but Triple H, I don't get. Hell, I don't get his involvement in this match. Hopefully, this doesn't end up being a rehash of 2011's Summer of Punk, because that's what it's coming off as so far.
> 
> However, I will applaud Miz in this segment. He knows how to be "controversial", so to speak. He immediately calls Cena out on saying the same thing every time before burying his opponent and points out the hot topic between DB and Cena.


The ultimate sign of disrespect? Did you watch the entire promo? Daniel Bryan explained exactly what the purpose of the slap was, and it was the opposite of what you just said.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I really wish HHH and Cena never came out. It ruined the ending, the crowd was extremely hot especially after the slap but then HHH came out and the crowd started cheering for him fpalm then Orton came out to almost silence.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

SVETV988_fan said:


> The ultimate sign of disrespect? Did you watch the entire promo? Daniel Bryan explained exactly what the purpose of the slap was, and it was the opposite of what you just said.


It's real to him brother.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I still think the best part of the segment was Bryan saying "You talk about all these other guys like they're better than me", followed by that magnificent "THEY ARE" from the crowd. It was just comedic gold.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

NO! said:


> I really liked where it was going, but I was strongly disappointed in the way it ended. They took the focus away from the two guys who are competing in the actual match.


There was a point to that. This WWE Championship main event obviously is just not about Cena vs. Bryan. There's the power struggle between the McMahons and Orton blatantly lurking in the wings with MITB. I thought The Shield would still be involved and they just may before it is all said and done. There are multiple elements at play in this story, and I believe WWE are doing a good job with it so far. We shall see how it unfolds this Sunday. Whatever the outcome is I hope it pays off well.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Was a great segment all around. Was one of the more believable promos I've seen in quite some time.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

they ruined the fucking thing by putting HHH in it... fpalm FUCKING WHY?


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> I still think the best part of the segment was Bryan saying "You talk about all these other guys like they're better than me", followed by that magnificent "THEY ARE" from the crowd. It was just comedic gold.


I did laugh about that for a bit.


----------



## Sin Samuray (Jul 5, 2013)

SVETV988_fan said:


> The ultimate sign of disrespect? Did you watch the entire promo? Daniel Bryan explained exactly what the purpose of the slap was, and it was the opposite of what you just said.


It was an unprovoked slap from a face. THE face. That's a sign of disrespect. That's something he didn't even do to some of the recent heels he's faced (Ryback, Mark Henry). And why? Because he was insulting you? If that's the case, why pander up to him beforehand?



> He did dispute Daniel Bryans points, he talked about standing toe to toe with the best and busting his ass, and he talked about his strengths just like Daniel talked about his. John is not hiding the fact that he isnt as technically sound as Bryan, he works a different style. Daniel Bryan followed up Johns passionate speech with the "you dont respect me" line, and tried pulling off facials that at time looked a bit silly for such a serious segment. Not saying that Bryan did bad, but John wasnt doing anything that Bryan wasnt doing too. Bryan panders to the crowd too, and repeats the same lines alot with the same points as much as John. It made for a good segment, so lets be thankful for it.


No, he didn't dispute any single point. The only reason he brought up those names is the same reason he brings up those names in most of his promos: to illustrate a point that he doesn't give up while pandering to the crowd's fanfare. Here he was acknowledging the very things the internet complains about with him and he had no real rebuttal. Even something kayfabe would've worked. Something like "you may say I'm not a wrestler, but I've got a title that says otherwise." No, he went on with the same "I'm passionate about this company and what I do" followed by the "I'm an inspiration to children" speech. He diced it up by mentioning big names, the American flag and the city they were in. Meanwhile, Daniel Bryan didn't mention his charity work, the city they were in, the fact that he was trained by Shawn Michaels, doing it for the fans or his "Yes!" or "No!" chants. So, that point is most definitely moot.

It was rambling. It didn't build for the match. If it wasn't for that slap in the face, it really wouldn't have done a single thing.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> I still think the best part of the segment was Bryan saying "You talk about all these other guys like they're better than me", followed by that magnificent "THEY ARE" from the crowd. It was just comedic gold.


To be fair, he said "You talk about all these guys like theyre SO much better than me"/ That makes a world of difference in context. It was bold of him to say that I will admit, anytime you complain about not being in HBKs league will surely not earn you points with the crowd. Daniel has the in-ring skills mastered, but he doesnt have the track record of any of those guys as far as accolates in the WWE.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow, some people are so jaded.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Sin Samuray said:


> It was an unprovoked slap from a face. THE face. That's a sign of disrespect. That's something he didn't even do to some of the recent heels he's faced (Ryback, Mark Henry). And why? Because he was insulting you? If that's the case, why pander up to him beforehand?



You really need to rewatch that segment again, and listen carefully at the part where Bryan talks about a certain Japanese tradition.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Clique said:


> There was a point to that. This WWE Championship main event obviously is just not about Cena vs. Bryan. There's the power struggle between the McMahons and Orton blatantly lurking in the wings with MITB. I thought The Shield would still be involved and they just may before it is all said and done. There are multiple elements at play in this story, and I believe WWE are doing a good job with it so far. We shall see how it unfolds this Sunday. Whatever the outcome is I hope it pays off well.


One thing we all can agree on about this feud it's not predictable. :HHH2

I actually like having so many multiple elements into this story line which makes it even more interesting.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This point I'm about to state doesn't really have anything to with tonight's promo by Bryan and Cena. Obviously, we all know Cena gets booed by a big part of the crowds in smark cities like NYC, Chicago, etc. But I was kind of surprised just how many boos Cena received tonight in a non-smark city, like Sacramento. That legit surprised me. It wasn't a small part of the audience booing, either. It was at least half, if not more. If this becomes a trend in the future (getting significantly booed in non-smark cities), that would be rather eye-opening. Of course, it probably still wouldn't force Vince to change anything. But it still bares some watching going forward.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

I liked it a lot, the major story coming out of this is that Bryan has gotten in Cena's which was proved by Cena slapping him and even earlier when he took his shirt and was bout to go to blows with Bryan.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Danielson was great and very passionate in the segment while Cena was atrocious. It was the same promo we've heard from him a hundred times over, complete with Jack, and the obligatory shirt removal when things get serious. Him saying that his shirt is like the US flag was a pretty laughable point and I was hoping DBD would call him on it. The only thing more irritating than Cena was HHH coming out acting like he was better than the match.

Also, that guy that said 'THEY ARE' really made me laugh. I usually don't like when people in the crowd are jackasses just trying to get themselves over but that was funny.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

All about timing.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Sin Samuray said:


> It was an unprovoked slap from a face. THE face. That's a sign of disrespect. That's something he didn't even do to some of the recent heels he's faced (Ryback, Mark Henry). And why? Because he was insulting you? If that's the case, why pander up to him beforehand?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I...think you need to rewatch the segment, man. No offense. He slapped Bryan because Bryan explicitly said that in Japan, to get a guy psyched up for a match, they slap the guy as hard as they can. Bryan said that Cena's not a wrestler, so he's not going to slap him, despite wanting to for doubting him. Cena slapped Bryan to get him psyched up, and provoke him into slapping Cena back. That way, by doing so, Bryan would be acknowledging that Cena is actually a wrestler. But Bryan didn't, because he knows that for Cena, that's a sore spot. By not slapping Cena back, that was actually more disrespectful than if he actually did give him 5 across the eyes. It was his way of saying "I don't even think enough of you to treat you like a wrestler, you're just an entertainer." That's supposed to be an insult.



SVETV988_fan said:


> To be fair, he said "You talk about all these guys like theyre SO much better than me"/ That makes a world of difference in context. It was bold of him to say that I will admit, anytime you complain about not being in HBKs league will surely not earn you points with the crowd. Daniel has the in-ring skills mastered, but he doesnt have the track record of any of those guys as far as accolates in the WWE.


It was still hilarious. :lol


----------



## Pocky07 (Aug 12, 2013)

the only thing I did not like was "You talk about all these other guys like they're better than me" line. TBH some of the names Cena took are way better than Daniel Bryan at this point of time. I though the segment would die after that but Bryan saved it by the slap thing.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> I still think the best part of the segment was Bryan saying "You talk about all these other guys like they're better than me", followed by that magnificent "THEY ARE" from the crowd. It was just comedic gold.


I'm soo shocked that was Your favorite part of the whole segment. No one saw that coming at all no one


----------



## Sin Samuray (Jul 5, 2013)

SVETV988_fan said:


> You really need to rewatch that segment again, and listen carefully at the part where Bryan talks about a certain Japanese tradition.


I heard the Japanese tradition.

My point wasn't kayfabe. The whole slap scene contradicts a huge part of the promo. A huge part of both of their characters. The thing DB said before it was to justify it, but it's honestly the same. The intent behind it wasn't anything like DB said either. Cena's slap was followed by anger.

I get what you're saying, that they properly set up for the slap, but they didn't sell it anything like they set-up.

As it stands, this is a Randy Orton cash-in short from being a rehash of the 2011 Summer of Punk. Similar dialogues and everything.


----------



## Pocky07 (Aug 12, 2013)

Also, HHH did not take the spotlight or anything. Since they added Special guest referee so late they had to have another segment to hype it up. And having HHH makes this unpredictable match even more interesting. There are so many different routes WWE can go now; Before there were only three.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Young Constanza said:


> I'm soo shocked that was Your favorite part of the whole segment. No one saw that coming at all no one


What? It was legitimately funny.

The second best part was when he told Miz to can it and then threatened him with bodily harm. Nothing will endear me to someone faster than shitting on Moz.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Sin Samuray said:


> I heard the Japanese tradition.
> 
> My point wasn't kayfabe. The whole slap scene contradicts a huge part of the promo. A huge part of both of their characters. The thing DB said before it was to justify it, but it's honestly the same. The intent behind it wasn't anything like DB said either. Cena's slap was followed by anger.
> 
> ...


Actually they sold it exactly the way it needed to be sold. John followed the slap by pointing to his face, and Daniel Bryan refused to slap him back because he felt that John didnt deserve it. In reality, it was Bryan that showed John the ultimate sign of disrespect.


----------



## Pocky07 (Aug 12, 2013)

Miz was having a time of his life. Never has MizTV been so popular with the crowds. He was making duck faces while Cena and Bryan were having a go at each other.


----------



## Sin Samuray (Jul 5, 2013)

SVETV988_fan said:


> Actually they sold it exactly the way it needed to be sold. John followed the slap by pointing to his face, and Daniel Bryan refused because he felt that John didnt deserve it. In reality, it was Bryan that showed John the ultimate sign of disrespect.


Sigh . . . I'm smart enough to know when to simply concede the point.

I did actually like that DB refused to slap him back. And kayfabe, you're right. That was the point of the segment, though it was honestly lazy writing. It almost seems like they're trying to tease a heel turn on DB's behalf.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

The Enforcer said:


> Danielson was great and very passionate in the segment while Cena was atrocious. It was the same promo we've heard from him a hundred times over, complete with Jack, and the obligatory shirt removal when things get serious. Him saying that his shirt is like the US flag was a pretty laughable point and I was hoping DBD would call him on it. The only thing more irritating than Cena was HHH coming out acting like he was better than the match.
> 
> Also, that guy that said 'THEY ARE' really made me laugh. I usually don't like when people in the crowd are jackasses just trying to get themselves over but that was funny.


[email protected] using Rocky's Jack...haha


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

It was a great segment, and honestly the best Raw/Cena main event segment in a very long time. Cena is usually cringe worthy, but tonight he was fine. I could see Bryan defeating Cena at Summer Slam. Bryan is hot right now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Enforcer said:


> Danielson was great and very passionate in the segment while Cena was atrocious. It was the same promo we've heard from him a hundred times over, complete with Jack, and the obligatory shirt removal when things get serious. Him saying that his shirt is like the US flag was a pretty laughable point and I was hoping DBD would call him on it. The only thing more irritating than Cena was HHH coming out acting like he was better than the match.
> 
> Also, that guy that said 'THEY ARE' really made me laugh. I usually don't like when people in the crowd are jackasses just trying to get themselves over but that was funny.


Agree that Bryan was really good with that promo tonight. I think Bryan does as well as he possibly can on the mic with this "YES/NO/Somewhat of a comedy figure" character he's been booked into. Take the reins off of him, let him be "himself" with the volume turned all the way up, like how his character was in ROH. Either as a smart-ass, quick-witted babyface or a serious ass-kicker that would try to kick your head off. Let him be one of those characters, and his promos would improve drastically. 

To me, he's doing just about as well as one can do in the promo department with this character he currently has. Would love it if WWE just let him be himself, like he was in ROH. But that's 70 year old, out of touch Vince McMong and his idiotic daughter for you.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Sin Samuray said:


> Sigh . . . I'm smart enough to know when to simply concede the point.
> 
> I did actually like that DB refused to slap him back. And kayfabe, you're right. That was the point of the segment, though it was honestly lazy writing. It almost seems like they're trying to tease a heel turn on DB's behalf.


Bryan is better as a face. We've seen WWE killed momentum turning faces into heels in the past. I just hope Bryan doesn't have that domino effect.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Sin Samuray said:


> Sigh . . . I'm smart enough to know when to simply concede the point.
> 
> I did actually like that DB refused to slap him back. And kayfabe, you're right. That was the point of the segment, though it was honestly lazy writing. It almost seems like they're trying to tease a heel turn on DB's behalf.


I honestly think they are just trying to get a 50/50 reaction for Summerslam, and having Bryan represent the hardcore tradionalist fans while Cena represents the casuals. Its no secret that Daniel Bryan lives and breathes Pro Wrestling, so this is just staying true to who he really is. I thought the Japanese thing was cool because its bringing outside elements of wrestling into the WWE. It sets up a match between two guys that represent two different beliefs and yet are very similar at their core.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

It was an awesome segment. Highlight of the show.


----------



## Sin Samuray (Jul 5, 2013)

Apex Predator said:


> Bryan is better as a face. We've seen WWE killed momentum turning faces into heels in the past. I just hope Bryan doesn't have that domino effect.


Yeah, they've done it more than enough to be worried. And with some of the guys who had the best pop. Punk, Ryback, it's a bit unnatural if you ask me.



SVETV988_fan said:


> I honestly think they are just trying to get a 50/50 reaction for Summerslam, and having Bryan represent the hardcore tradionalist fans while Cena represents the casuals. Its no secret that Daniel Bryan lives and breathes Pro Wrestling, so this is just staying true to who he really is. I thought the Japanese thing was cool because its bringing outside elements of wrestling into the WWE. It sets up a match between two guys that represent two different beliefs and yet are very similar at their core.


It would be so much simpler to just turn Cena heel at this point. Calling himself a wrestler just endears DB to the fans a bit more. It's all too obvious that the writers are trying to hard to slow that momentum a bit.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The best part of the show.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Sin Samuray said:


> It would be so much simpler to just turn Cena heel at this point. Calling himself a wrestler just endears DB to the fans a bit more. It's all too obvious that the writers are trying to hard to slow that momentum a bit.



Im sure the WWE views John as their biggest heel in a unique way, how could they not when he gets more boos on a consistant basis than over half the roster? The problem is that theyre playing on that like John getting a reaction no matter what is a success, but the reality is that he failed to be a universally loved babyface. As long as he still gets that reaction, and people still buy tickets, it works for WWE since hes one of the few that consistantly animates the crowd.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Now I kind of feel like they may just give the clean win to Cena to "prove to the WWE Universe that he is a real wrestler DAMMIT!" :vince


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

The best work either guy has done on the mic in a long time. Really well done. You couldn't ask for a better lead in to Summer Slam.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Deptford said:


> Now I kind of feel like they may just give the clean win to Cena to "prove to the WWE Universe that he is a real wrestler DAMMIT!" :vince


They better not. Fans will start a riot. Especially on here. :lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Stanford said:


> The best work either guy has done on the mic in a long time. Really well done. You couldn't ask for a better lead in to Summer Slam.


I agree.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

The fact that Cena slapped Bryan first was incredibly interesting. Almost foreshadowing a bit to Sunday. 

P.S. Everybody in this thread that has said Triple H may turn heel Sunday, I completely agree with. Something doesn't seem quite right and I wouldn't put it past this company to have lead us down the path that Vince/Maddox and others are aligned, when in reality, Triple H has been pulling strings and leading us on the whole time.


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

I feel like what both Cena and Bryan said has been said many many times before. Someone tells Cena that he's a fake and a sell out, and Cena responds by declaring he doesn't do it for the critics, that he does it for the people who are still his fans through it all. It was still a great promo by both men.

However, as much as I don't mind Triple H being the guest ref, because I like that the story line is layered into multiple stories... him coming out after Cena and Bryan started to get confrontational was fucking brutal. That was the definition of the stealing the spot light that Bryan was talking about earlier. It made absolutely no sense. It would have been better if just Orton came out to show that it's not going to be as simple as just Cena or Bryan wins... that he was the wild card in the match.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

BoJackson said:


> However, as much as I don't mind Triple H being the guest ref, because I like that the story line is layered into multiple stories... him coming out after Cena and Bryan started to get confrontational was fucking brutal.


ITS ALL ABOUT THE GAME AND I AINT PLAYIN!!!! 

I almost couldn't take it seriously because it was sooo typical of Triple H :lol. To top it off he didn't even say anything, at least Orton did a pose or something. It made no sesnse for Triple H to be out there but it actually entertained me because it matched the picture everyone paints of him almost to a tee. Vintage Triple H! :


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

joeycalz said:


> *The fact that Cena slapped Bryan first was incredibly interesting*. Almost foreshadowing a bit to Sunday.
> 
> P.S. Everybody in this thread that has said Triple H may turn heel Sunday, I completely agree with. Something doesn't seem quite right and I wouldn't put it past this company to have lead us down the path that Vince/Maddox and others are aligned, when in reality, Triple H has been pulling strings and leading us on the whole time.


Agreed. It seemed like Cena was trying to get some sort of approval from Bryan. Even though he has wrestled in the top company for twelve years and held the top title eleven times, he knows that compared to Bryan, he is just a sports entertainer.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Deptford said:


> ITS ALL ABOUT THE GAME AND I AINT PLAYIN!!!!
> 
> I almost couldn't take it seriously because it was sooo typical of Triple H :lol. To top it off he didn't even say anything, at least Orton did a pose or something. It made no sesnse for Triple H to be out there but it actually entertained me because it matched the picture everyone paints of him almost to a tee. Vintage Triple H! :


A picture is worth a thousand words. We might joke "get the shovel". Let's see how it plays out at Summerslam. We might very well see a heel turn or two.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

It was a decent segment, hated the ending, hated Cena pandering & exploiting, loved Bryan sticking it to Cena.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

I felt sorry for Bryan, he was speaking truth and trying to sell storyline best he can, and fucking Cena just stood there and laughed at him, he does it every single time, thats why I skip 95% of his matches and promos...

And yea that slap showed that Bryan will win and get his revenge on Cena...


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

BigEvil2012 said:


> I felt sorry for Bryan, he was speaking truth and trying to sell storyline best he can, and fucking Cena just stood there and laughed at him, he does it every single time, thats why I skip 95% of his matches and promos...
> 
> And yea that slap showed that Bryan will win and get his revenge on Cena...


Don't be so sure. It's Cena we talking about here. Let it sink in for a minute. This story line someone will get screwed. Even if Bryan wins Orton could possibly cash in.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

No, that slap was to me the first truly heel-ish act Cena has done in recent memory. 
Remember when he gave Rock a look to hint at a heel turn before mania and everyone shit themselves? Well, this is an actual slap without actual physical provocation! It's a huge deal! Or at least it should be... WWE might just write it off as whatever though, I don't think Cena is turning honestly, but to see him do an actual Heel thing is crazy. If anything, at least Bryan is the babyface in this feud and that's rare to be able to pull that off in actual kayfabe feuding against Cena.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Deptford said:


> No, that slap was to me the first truly heel-ish act Cena has done in recent memory.
> Remember when he gave Rock a look to hint at a heel turn before mania and everyone shit themselves? Well, this is an actual slap without actual physical provocation! It's a huge deal! Or at least it should be... WWE might just write it off as whatever though, I don't think Cena is turning honestly, but to see him do an actual Heel thing is crazy. If anything, at least Bryan is the babyface in this feud and that's rare to be able to pull that off in actual kayfabe feuding against Cena.


Cena will rise above the hate. His character brings hope to kids everywhere. And brings hate every arena he goes to. Regardless how we feel he's laughing all the way to the bank. Bryan even made that clear in his promo.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: D-Bry beat Cena with words.*



PacoAwesome said:


> I'm not sure why people didn't like the ending. It was to introduce all the players in the big match. You have Cena,the champion. Bryan,the challenger. Triple H, the special referee.Then you have Orton, the wild card that can change the outcome of the match at any moment. I think it was very symbolic.


Irrational hatred, presumably.


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

Triple H's appearance was completely unnecessary. In fact, Triple H's involvement as a referee is completely random and takes the spotlight away from Cena and Bryan. This is supposed to be a feud between a "wrestler" and an "entertainer". Unless they plan on Triple H screwing Bryan out of the title, which I highly doubt, then he does not fit into this equation.

On the other hand, Orton's appearance was completely justified. It did not take away from Bryan and Cena's feud, but rather sent a warning to the winner of the match (ala. Rock at No Mercy 1999). I like that they are teasing the cash-in, instead of going for the shock value of a surprise cash-in. Fans are too smart now and have seen far too many cash-ins to be surprised any more.

If you think back to Summerslam 2011, Alberto Del Rio was used as fodder to transition the title back to Cena the next month and begin a feud between Punk and Nash. In this case, the WWE is clearly building towards a triple threat match between Cena, Bryan and Orton. It's smart booking.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

Bryan says Cena, you don't think I'm as good as Rock or HBK and Cena said your not on the level on them superstars Orton/Punk/Rock/HBK and told Bryan win the WWE title and you'll get my respect is when I thought Cena is going to win.

Cena now will look bad if he doesn't win and come off as looking weak in the eyes of the wrestlers writers and Vince and the FANS!

Here I thought Bryan and Orton was gonna feud.


----------



## The Death Rattle (Jul 23, 2013)

Deptford said:


> No, that slap was to me the first truly heel-ish act Cena has done in recent memory.
> Remember when he gave Rock a look to hint at a heel turn before mania and everyone shit themselves? Well, this is an actual slap without actual physical provocation! It's a huge deal! Or at least it should be... WWE might just write it off as whatever though, I don't think Cena is turning honestly, but to see him do an actual Heel thing is crazy. If anything, at least Bryan is the babyface in this feud and that's rare to be able to pull that off in actual kayfabe feuding against Cena.


I respectfully disagree.

"You know, there's a custom I learned in Japan that they did before big matches. And it's to fire somebody up, it's to light that spark from one wrestler to another so that they would bring everything that they had to that fight. They'd take their hand, and as hard as they possibly can, they slap him in the face".

Daniel Bryan was angered at the lack of respect he thought he was getting from John Cena. Immediately after pointing that out, he replied with the above words. Bryan was laying down a challenge to Cena, daring him to bring out the best in him. Cena didn't immediately strike him. He smiled at that notion. Cena does in fact respect him, and it's within his character to not slap him. 

Bryan followed that by saying he wanted to slap Cena but would not. In saying that, he disrespected Cena by not giving him credit as a wrestler. Cena had just laid out his reasons for being a wrestler, passion evident in the delivery. Once Cena was disrespected, his character acted as expected by standing up for himself. 

Cena wasn't being a heel, he was baited into by Bryan. Cena wanted to prove he was in fact a wrestler, doing what he had to get that acceptance from Bryan. Bryan didn't give him what he wanted but got all he was after. Bryan is now under Cena's skin going into Summerslam plus has been "fired up" with the slap.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

The Death Rattle said:


> I respectfully disagree.
> 
> "You know, there's a custom I learned in Japan that they did before big matches. And it's to fire somebody up, it's to light that spark from one wrestler to another so that they would bring everything that they had to that fight. They'd take their hand, and as hard as they possibly can, they slap him in the face".
> 
> ...


Very good post. Well-worded too. This is exactly how it happened. They are essentially two top faces, who came from different backgrounds and are looking to be the same thing (Champ), but there is a true misunderstanding between the two. I think it came off well, despite the repetitiveness of Cena's material.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Awesome segment. Bryan was the star of that segment because when his back is against the wall, Cena always resorts to giving us the "highlights of his resume" routine. Though I'll give him credit for not corpsing and doing his part to sell some pay-per-views. Because that's what the segment did.

Summerslam is gonna rule.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

This promo from both men made me happy that I'm spending money on a Summerslam PPV. Yeah, Cena's pandering to sick kids is lame but I truly believed Cena in that sense that he loves what he does.. There has been no point in his career where I've questioned that. I may not like him anymore and all that but his passion for the WWE and being the poster boy of the company imo means a great deal to him.

Which is why I find the contrast in Bryan's personality and beliefs to Cena's so riveting. Bryan is a guy that would likely stay on the indies if his pay there could pay his bills. He's a guy that all he wants to do is wrestle, forget all the other nonsense..

Yet, in a way, Cena and Bryan are similar since they both strive to be the best at what they do. Cena the entertainer, Bryan the Wrestler.


----------



## Miguel De Juan (Feb 25, 2011)

Part of the reason I liked Bryan's promo and Cena's because they represent two different things for me at least. Bryan carries the tradition of wrestling of the NWA, old WWF, and New Japan/All Japan in the way her carries himself in the ring and love for the sport itself; whereas, Cena does it for the love of the company and prove he is a wrestler that belongs in the same category of the greats. Both want respect but dislike the other. This is how baby face vs. baby face match should be a clash of personalities and ambition.

I really want Bryan to go over become "the American Dragon" in the WWE rather than just being "YES." 

I think they both did well.

Or maybe I am reading too into it? I had to think it over because WWE improved in 2013 for me.

I really hope they keep this up.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

The Death Rattle said:


> I respectfully disagree.
> 
> "You know, there's a custom I learned in Japan that they did before big matches. And it's to fire somebody up, it's to light that spark from one wrestler to another so that they would bring everything that they had to that fight. They'd take their hand, and as hard as they possibly can, they slap him in the face".
> 
> ...


Insightful post that actually utilizes critical thinking skills sorely lacking in today's society, much less a wrestling forum.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

How do people think Cena was great in this?

He was getting embarrassed and he went on off an tangent to pander and defend himself rather than try to build up the match.

Atleast Bryan took shots at Cena and stuff but was able to relate it all back to the match in the end, Bryan really shined in that part, Cena not so much. More of the same old shit we hate. Good on Bryan for sticking it too him.


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

Cena was a lot more heelish than Bryan. I thought it was a great promo from Bryan AND Cena, didn't like Cena bring the sick kids and make a wish into it though. But for Bryan, I'm not sure I'm into the whole ''wrestler vs entertainer'' thing.''Entertainers'' such as John Cena and The Rock main event Wrestlemania while the ''wrestlers'' are in in the indies, or jobbing like Jack Swagger for the most part.

and please don't tell me I'M the only one who laughed like a motherfucker when Cena told Miz straight up that his segment is usually a train wreck.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Smitson said:


> Cena was a lot more heelish than Bryan. I thought it was a great promo from Bryan AND Cena, didn't like Cena bring the sick kids and make a wish into it though.
> 
> and please don't tell me I'M the only one who laughed like a motherfucker when Cena told Miz straight up that his segment is usually a train wreck.


Yeah, that started things off very well. Told the man his segment was usually a trainwreck. Total burial :lmao


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: D-Bry beat Cena with words.*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Funny to bring up repetition in promos and then talk about how *Daniel "YES" Bryan* carried it.
> 
> Cena was WAY more believable in his promo. Simply because you can actually watch his and feel like he isn't just reading off of a script, unlike Bryan.


He has done the speech enough times to have it down perfectly.


----------



## The Death Rattle (Jul 23, 2013)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> How do people think Cena was great in this?
> 
> He was getting embarrassed and he went on off an tangent to pander and defend himself rather than try to build up the match.
> 
> Atleast Bryan took shots at Cena and stuff but was able to relate it all back to the match in the end, Bryan really shined in that part, Cena not so much. More of the same old shit we hate. Good on Bryan for sticking it too him.


If you would go back and listen to what Cena had to say, he truly was great tonight. 

John Cena took offense to Daniel Bryan calling him a "parody of a wrestler". Bryan talked about his dedication, passion, and commitment to get where he was. Bryan emphasized that he was a "wrestler", while also making sure to point out that in his opinion Cena was not. Cena's answer was from his own viewpoint. A viewpoint Daniel Bryan could not possibly know.

Think about it. Cena is in a position that no other wrestler is likely to attain. He is the unquestioned face of the company. There is far more to that job then just being a wrestler. Cena talked about traveling the world over and again. He talked about his dedication to the craft for 12 years. Cena talked about the relationship he has forged with the crowds, good and bad. He talked about what drove him as a man. He promoted something he deeply believes in, which in turn drives him to continue in the face of adversity. It's not pandering in the least. It is providing motivation for his character. It explained why he acts like "the same old Cena". It's because that's who he is. And he is proud of it. 

Cena's promo demonstrated that he too has a legitimate and undeniable passion for wrestling. Bryan may be the better pure wrestler, but to Cena that doesn't mean he is the better wrestler. Which gives Cena a real reason to want to win this match other then retaining the championship. Which makes this a great piece of business. 

Hats off to both men.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

if one guy Bryan need to beat is Cena for the title not Orton or Punk...

seriously why Cena smile when Bryan talking about this summerslam is biggest match of his life? hate Cena smiles..he always fucking smile


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

The Death Rattle said:


> If you would go back and listen to what Cena had to say, he truly was great tonight.
> 
> John Cena took offense to Daniel Bryan calling him a "parody of a wrestler". Bryan talked about his dedication, passion, and commitment to get where he was. Bryan emphasized that he was a "wrestler", while also making sure to point out that in his opinion Cena was not. Cena's answer was from his own viewpoint. A viewpoint Daniel Bryan could not possibly know.
> 
> ...


Nah man because, I'll play along.

I get all of that stuff if this is a unique thing for this one match. But it isn't.

This is the same stuff Cena says everytime, its the same stuff, its the same pandering with the kids, its the same "they don't like me and I don't care" its just the exact same thing everytime. Thats why its not great, its not something fresh that you can really sink your teeth into.

Like we have seen in the past with feuds like say Foley/Flair where they go deep into personal things and that and what they feel, but with this thing its just Cena going off trying to defend himself and pander and get sympathy like he does all the time.

This is nothing different than the regular pandering promo. Had nothing to do with the match, nothing to do with a personal rivalry with Bryan alone, it was all about Cena trying to save face after being embarrassed and it not working cause we all just see through his shit anyways.


----------



## CmanD (May 15, 2009)

corporation2.0 said:


> Triple H's appearance was completely unnecessary. In fact, Triple H's involvement as a referee is completely random and takes the spotlight away from Cena and Bryan. This is supposed to be a feud between a "wrestler" and an "entertainer". Unless they plan on Triple H screwing Bryan out of the title, which I highly doubt, then he does not fit into this equation.
> 
> On the other hand, Orton's appearance was completely justified. It did not take away from Bryan and Cena's feud, but rather sent a warning to the winner of the match (ala. Rock at No Mercy 1999). I like that they are teasing the cash-in, instead of going for the shock value of a surprise cash-in. Fans are too smart now and have seen far too many cash-ins to be surprised any more.
> 
> If you think back to Summerslam 2011, Alberto Del Rio was used as fodder to transition the title back to Cena the next month and begin a feud between Punk and Nash. In this case, the WWE is clearly building towards a triple threat match between Cena, Bryan and Orton. It's smart booking.




Dude, Triple H is there to further the feud with Vince. Vince wanted Brad, his man, as a referee, to be able to screw the man he doesn't like ( Bryan ). So HHH put himself there to be sure that everything is right. This could go either way. Either HHH will screw one of them ( you want conspiracy theroy? HHH might help his champion and former team member of Evolution cash in; he might help Cena; he might help Bryan ) or he will save the day from a, maybe, interfering Vince. Maybe Orton is Vince's man and he will help him cash in. 

Regarding the promo, it was one of the few times a Cena promo made me interested in a feud. Yeah, it might be the same old promo ( get out of your comfort zone guys, everyone has the same speech every time, in another form ) but it was intense, it was well delivered and, yes, it seemed like genuine talk, no scripts ( yes i know it's scripted, but he made it look great ). I wasn't that impressed with Bryan's promo, i don't really like how he delivers. I like his in ring skills, but not really his mic skills. He seems a little bit crazy when talking on the mic and it's not really for me.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Lol..yikes


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

Cena is such a good talker when he tries. Quality wise, he owned Bryan on the mic. No wonder why they stick with Cena as the top dog. Maybe the segment wasn't electrifying, but made me look forward to their match even more. I disliked this "Cena isn't a wrestler" bullshit, though. 

I'm ok with Bryan winning the title.


----------



## sarcasma (Jan 9, 2009)

CENA rambled that he "beat them all"...you never beat TAKER.... JOHN-BOY.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow. That Cena/Bryan promo was something else. Just fantastic work from both of them. Bryan can bring it on the mic. Anybody who says otherwise after that is just a fool tbh. And Cena, well, John Cena is one of the best around when he wants to be. Damn that was brilliant work from him and Bryan kept up too. I love the fact that I agree with both of them. I agree with what Cena's saying and I agree with what Bryan's saying too. They're both right and they're both wrong. It's not black and white, at least not for me. Trips coming out and then Orton on the ramp was :mark: :mark: :mark:. I have no clue what the fuck is going down in this match. Not one. THIS is how you sell a PPV. They already had my money but if they didn't they would have after that. Without a doubt one of the best overall segments and promos of the year from start to finish. Miz was great in this too btw, until he got told to shut it lol. Kudos to him.


----------



## HHHs_Torn_Quad (Jul 16, 2013)

Now this is way out of left field and makes zero sense but what if this whole match is to further the the power struggle story line. What if Vince brings back someone huge to attack Trips either before the match or during, most likely during to have it end in a DQ? Or some other stupid cluster.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

This is promo of the year for me. Cena and Bryan brought absolute intensity, passion and believability. Superb work from both men.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

I was not really impressed with it overall.

Cena... Yeah, he put emotion behind it, but it's still the same drivel.

The same stuff about how hard he works... Why can't this guy improve his selling in the ring? If he is so dedicated and works so hard at his craft, why is he still one of the worst in ring sellers ever?

To the surprise of nobody he continues to toot his own horn in regards to his charity work. I'm sure there are guys that are willing to do what he does charity wise... If they don't already. We get that he likes being the face of WWE, but the fact that the crowds are getting restless and bored so often should leave him with something to think about.

Is the guy going to be the exact same the rest of his career? How can he be proud of that? Surely he will look back and see that his feuds with the likes of Barrett and Ryback were terrible. Even guys like Hogan, Sting and Bret Hart changed when they had to change. To keep themselves and the product INTERESTING. As the face of WWE that is what he should be willing to do. Not fold his arms and refuse to change despite sagging TV ratings and general interest in the product.

Bryan was solid and that is it.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

YamchaRocks said:


> Cena is such a good talker when he tries. Quality wise, he owned Bryan on the mic. No wonder why they stick with Cena as the top dog. Maybe the segment wasn't electrifying, but made me look forward to their match even more. I disliked this "Cena isn't a wrestler" bullshit, though.
> 
> I'm ok with Bryan winning the title.


What quality did Cena bring?


----------



## The Death Rattle (Jul 23, 2013)

rocknblues81 said:


> I was not really impressed with it overall.
> 
> Cena... Yeah, he put emotion behind it, but it's still the same drivel.
> 
> ...


I've seen this same nonsense about people complaining that he talks about his charity work. People *really* need to stop using it as a knock against John Cena.

Do people not realize that when Cena brings it up that it is a way of promoting the cause? A cause which is giving a moment of happiness to families that are drowning in pain. Is that really so wrong? Are people so against him giving those children a glimmer of hope in their lives? It's insanity on a grand scale and insulting. So many people have so many reasons to hate this guy. Surely they could focus on something else.

Also, he has every right to be proud of what he is doing. He certainly has a right to talk about it too. I'm very confident that we all talk about our accomplishments and things we are proud of. And I'm even more confident that our accomplishments aren't nearly as meaningful. There are certainly other wrestlers willing to do charity work. The fact is that Cena is number one in the area. You can't say "others could" while complaining over the fact that Cena goes above and beyond. 

Cena's work with Make A Wish should be THE ONE THING everyone can agree is a good thing about him. Sadly, it's just another reason to take a shot at him.


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

Enjoyed it, well, until the part when Saint Cena mentions his make a wish.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

I loved that slap part. It made Bryan stand out as the one who was cool, calm and collected while Cena was raging and getting his panties up in a bunch. I don't even think it makes Bryan look like a heel either, not more than Puunk looked in the Summer Of Punk anyway. In my opinion he took anther step closer to tweener country and he did a hell of a job of it. God, i hope e gets that title this sunday, I know he probably won't but it would just be so. fucking. perfect.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

The Death Rattle said:


> I've seen this same nonsense about people complaining that he talks about his charity work. People *really* need to stop using it as a knock against John Cena.
> 
> *Do people not realize that when Cena brings it up that it is a way of promoting the cause?* A cause which is giving a moment of happiness to families that are drowning in pain. Is that really so wrong? Are people so against him giving those children a glimmer of hope in their lives? It's insanity on a grand scale and insulting. So many people have so many reasons to hate this guy. Surely they could focus on something else.
> 
> ...


The slight problem I have with that is the fact that that is not what the last promo before their match is supposed to be used for. It didn't further the storyline, it didn't evolve the feud it didn't fit, IMO. I totally respect Cenas commitment to the Make a Wish foundation, hats off to him, but it serves no purpose in that promo, it just seemed out of place. It almost came off as showing off, honestly.


----------



## Aliados (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah, Triple H, the special guest referee, coming out to show everyone that he will have control over the match at SummerSlam made no sense.
But Randy comming out, showing the briefcase, basically telling the crowd: "fuck yeah, you know whats coming 6 days from now, CASH-IN, bitches!" made a lot of sense, and totally didnt steal the spotlight.

if anything, Randy was the one that shouldn't have appeared.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

First thing in this feud I've been glued to the TV over.

Really enjoyed the intensity by both men, Cena was good except for when he rambles about making poor kids smile and stuff but I thought the ring to it and theme of it was intriguing.

Bryan was good also, there's just something about him on the mic that I can't get past to enjoy his mic work, not bashing him just stating how I feel but I still enjoyed it alot.

The whole 'wrestler' vs 'star' thing was really good, Bryan ramming home the fact this is the biggest match of his life as oppose to this being 'just another match' for Cena was good too.

It was very solid and the best work there've laid out so far.


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

rocknblues81 said:


> What quality did Cena bring?


The same quality majority of the people in this thread enjoyed. I'm not saying Bryan didn't add anything to this segment. I just liked Cena more.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I liked Bryans promo he was more "I know you entertain. I know you do all that, Cena. But I am better because I actually wrestle!"

I hope they don't turn Bryan Heel. Cena slapping Bryan was big. I think they are planting the seeds for a Cenas heel turn? Usually the one who slaps turns heel? Maybe? Hopefully.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Aliados said:


> if anything, Randy was the one that shouldn't have appeared.


Yes. Orton ruined his suprise factor for Sunday, if he does. Everyone will expect it. The best cash ins are the ones where nobody knows its coming. It's almost like WWE made it seem like it's a Triple Threat match.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: So was HHH really needed in that Cena/Bryan segment?*



Stall_19 said:


> Triple H doesn't add anything to this. I do think Orton adds to it as a wildcard so I wasn't upset as his interruption but Triple H isn't needed.


Wait a minute. So Orton, who may or may not cash in on sunday is a wildcard, but Triple H, who has direct control over the outcome and actually IS a part of the match isn't?


----------



## GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW (Jan 24, 2013)

It was a great promo by both but I kinda wish it went on a bit longer before HHH came out because it got really intense towards the end.


----------



## The Gorgeous One (Oct 26, 2012)

One of the best RAW segments of this year. Both Bryan and Cena played their respective roles brilliantly. Not sure the point in Triple H and Orton coming out was, felt like it took away from the chemistry with Cena and Bryan.

Got to give props where props is due, Cena is able to have this great chemistry with many people. Something few people have.


----------



## mrfaafs (Jan 13, 2013)

Easily the best MizTV ever, best thing Miz has been involved in since 2011.


----------



## Born_Heel (Aug 12, 2013)

Loved the promo from both Bryan and Cena. Can't wait for Sunday!


----------



## mewalke1 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Cena forgot his lines?*

Did anyone else see Daniel Bryan mouthing words during Miz Tv? It looked like Cena might have forgotten his lines or Daniel was practicing his....anyone else notice it?


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

I think Cena got a little out of the subject and instead of responding to Bryan's point he just started acting like a saint. Bryan didn't say he was a bad person so Cena didn't had any reason to go with the whole "make a wish argument". The delivery was good and in the end he redeemed itself with the whole slap thing.

Bryan was awesome, one of his best promos and I think he prove some nay-sayers wrong when they say he can't cut a promo. The material at the start was a little Punk-esque but in the end he really sold his desperation to hold the tile and prove himself. No comedy bullshit, no nothing. Just a desperate man that wants to make his dreams come true. It's similar to the Punk motivations but instead of the more arrogant persona Punk had in 2011, Bryan's journey gives it a different vibe. It's similar but different enough to not feel like a reash. Also, Punk wanted to be a star in 2011 but Bryan only wants to show he is legitimate and he wants that title to show it.

I don't know if less atentive audiences caught the whole slap thing but man, it was a great idea and added a cool layer to both Cena and Bryan's persona. Cena provoked Bryan but Bryan didn't give him the satisfaction since Cena wasn't a true wrestler and he didn't deserve the honor since he didn't respect Bryan either way.

The only thing I didn't like was the comparasions to HHH, The Rock and others since, sure, Bryan can think he is as good as these guys but he can't expect Cena to look at him like he does to The Rock and the others and it made him look seem a little delusional. 

Overall it was a great segment and even if this feud seems to have a different theme every week it still has been great and let's hope the match can blow this off in a great ending, or at lest a good middle act.

Edit: Also, Miz acting like a bully to Brian was odd as fuck since Miz is supposed to be a face. I want to purpose something: each week a random wrestler comes in a kicks The Miz's ass. It would make great TV. Miz is the least likeable wrestler in the roster right now. This segment without Miz would've been better for sure.


----------



## ThePerfectionJ (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Cena forgot his lines?*

Yeah I saw it they were mumbling through words. Both of them smiling were shown prooff they were messing up.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I was figured they were joking with each other. Miz a couple times was smirking too. They were probably having fun.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Wow. That Cena/Bryan promo was something else. Just fantastic work from both of them. Bryan can bring it on the mic. Anybody who says otherwise after that is just a fool tbh. And Cena, well, John Cena is one of the best around when he wants to be. Damn that was brilliant work from him and Bryan kept up too. I love the fact that I agree with both of them. I agree with what Cena's saying and I agree with what Bryan's saying too. They're both right and they're both wrong. It's not black and white, at least not for me. Trips coming out and then Orton on the ramp was :mark: :mark: :mark:. I have no clue what the fuck is going down in this match. Not one. THIS is how you sell a PPV. They already had my money but if they didn't they would have after that. Without a doubt one of the best overall segments and promos of the year from start to finish. Miz was great in this too btw, until he got told to shut it lol. Kudos to him.


Exactly, it was unpredictable, intense, and most importantly, it added a level of anticipation to the Main Event of their one of their biggest PPVs. They really hit it on all cylinders this time.


----------



## Raw Power (Apr 3, 2012)

This segment easily stole the show. Both guys delivered gold. 

With Cena, it seemed like the first time he ever sincerely addressed his critiques and I could actually sympathize with his character for once.

When Bryan said 'To you this is just another Summerslam, to me this is the biggest match of my life' it sounded almost Mick Foley-esque; it was brilliant and it summed up the feud between these two. The slap thing at the end was brilliant too. 

In my opinion, this is the best 'underdog' feud since Benoit at Wrestlemania.


----------



## dmizzle26 (May 22, 2013)

Some of ya gotta realize most of these people is True Cena haters I've never hated the guy just believe he needs to change up his character a lil on the other hand this promo was great from both sides Cenas best since the first match with The Rock he really seemed to get choked up when trying to defend himself being a wrestler and D-bry you could feel the emotion from him too but why in the hell did Triple H have to come out there lol


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

I was doing my usual skip through Raw (Have an hour to watch a 2 and a half hour show, not through just skipping everything,) and stopped on Cena's promo and rewound to watch from the beginning.

Loved it all. Even Miz was good in the segment. 

Fuck me though, HHH there for no reason. If he came out and pulled them apart maybe, if he came out and told them to save it for Sunday maybe, but he just came out and was... there. Triple H is really, really, really annoying me in 2013.

Enjoyed the segment and hyped for the match, but the pointless special ref BS kills me off.


----------



## Twitchy (Jan 8, 2013)

Apex Predator said:


> It's about time someone told him the truth and once again HHH steals the spotlight. :lol
> 
> What's your thoughts on the promo? Who had the upper hand?


You know what really pisses me off, Cena always doing the "YES" "NO" chants with the crowd, get your own dam chant cena, something other then CENA SUCKS!


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm no conspiracy theorist but yet again you got HHH butting in. The segment was so intense before HHH came out.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Cena forgot his lines?*

There was a point where Cena seemed to point through Miz at the crowd when he was talking about people challenging him, but then came back to Bryan. He never alluded to Miz as I was expecting him to mention their history, at that point I thought he had messed up a bit.

Not messed up, just needed a second.


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

Does Cena have the most face vs face feuds of all time? Cause it sure seems like it. To me it shows how great his character is. He can clash with other heroes and still come out of it unscathed. I don't think any other face could withstand all these face vs face feuds.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Damn, that was a great promo. I know the majority of users probably hated the Make a Wish aspect of it, but I thought it was great. Cena looked genuinely emotional when he was talking about the kid he met earlier in the day.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Cena forgot his lines?*

It's because the segment was to long and these people are not actors where they've been trained in line memory.

I really wish they'd go back to the bullet point method they used in the 90's and let these people be more of themselves.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Cena worked as a Heel on Raw?*

Okay. I haven't seen this mentioned. But when Cena was cutting his promo last night, besides his usual never give up speech and bloating his make a wish appearances. When he told Bryan that he wasn't fit for the big leagues, and slapped him point blank. It was just very unlike Cena and I think he played that part very well. It reminded me of his feud with Kurt Angle working as a heel back in the day on Smackdown.

If he is indeed taking a few weeks off after Summerslam as speculated, it makes sense to have him be a little of a bad guy feel till he makes his return for a match in time for Night Of Champions or Survivor Series. (if he is taking time off) 

On an off topic note, Cena is advertised for everything after Summerslam. Including live events leading to Night Of Champions. I don't know how much this means, and how easily they could pull him.


Thoughts?


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Cena worked as a Heel on Raw?*

They both worked " heel ". If you're a Cena fan, you are gonna hate what D Bryan said and if you're a Bryan fan, youu are gonna hate what Cena said. Incredible promo


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Cena worked as a Heel on Raw?*

LOL NO.

The little lamp hurt the Wolf's pride and manhood hence resulting the Wolf hoofing the lamp in the face causing a chain-reaction of Mark Henry going back to being Sexual chocolate and Ryback going back to his roots of being a ballet dancer.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Cena worked as a Heel on Raw?*

He was just being serious for once.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Cena forgot his lines?*

Yeah, I noticed something was going on. In all honestly, having some time off from this elbow injury will probably be a good thing for him and the audience. It will give Cena time to recharge and freshen him up with the audience a bit. A good thing for both parties. Plus, it even gives other wrestlers the spotlight for a bit. It'll be good for everyone.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Cena forgot his lines?*

How can they know the lines for a 15 minute segment is what surprises me. They're not actors.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*As a Cena hater I have to say he was on fire tonight*

Just read a thread where someone said Cena was cheap for talking about the make a wish kids in that promo and that it buried Bryan blabla. I dont like Cena but unlike that threadstarter I give him credit where credit is due. Cena did nothing in that promo to bury Bryan. It was the opposite and Bryan did nothing but bury Cena in that promo. Yeah i get it Bryan is thw underdog and we all wantbhim to win (so do I) but to me it seems like Cena cant do anything right and you try to find whatever little bad thing he does to belittle all the good stuff. Yeah I didnt like that make a wish comment but he only said it to make a point and overall that promo was the best in a very long time. 

Cena was great tonight and if you cant see it your either blind or Bruce "the loser" Blitz.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: As a Cena hater I have to say he was on fire tonight*

I guess, but Cena is kind of a one trick pony. When he's supposed to be in "serious mode" he starts screaming and turning all red faced. You can always tell when the PPV is near each month and it's time to sell it, because red faced screaming Cena comes out.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: As a Cena hater I have to say he was on fire tonight*

He was okay. It's hard not to look at him as just a regular old shit kinda dude.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: As a Cena hater I have to say he was on fire tonight*

The only thing is that is about the 30th time he has given that same exact promo. He does that promo in all of his "big" feuds. See: CM Punk, The Rock, and now Bryan. That is his go to promo. If last night was the 1st time he had ever given that promo, we would all be going nuts about how great it was. But since he's done that promo numerous times before, well, you know. It was still effective, but he's done it before, and will probably do it again.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Cena forgot his lines?*

I didn't watch it, I don't watch Cena promos, they put me to sleep.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: As a Cena hater I have to say he was on fire tonight*

the reason why people nit pick is because the dude has squashed to many up and coming talents in the past ten years and we are all fed up with him. his promos are same old same old. his not funny he shouts to much and he uses the wild cards far too often.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: As a Cena hater I have to say he was on fire tonight*

I thought it was pretty good. But, I agree with some other posters here, he has delivered very similar promos in the past and it's starting to get old now.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Using cancer kids to look good....no wonder people hate Cena. How low can you go?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: As a Cena hater I have to say he was on fire tonight*

It was an all-around great promo from both guys. Content-wise it was more or less the same ol' spr srs respect promo Cena pulls out to have the higher moral ground in every one of his feuds but at the very least he's polished that promo off and has gotten it to shine at this point. Definitely his best promo in... probably years, I can't think of anything off hand that was any good recently.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Not if cena asked the boy if he wanted to be on tv. I bet u it makes the kid feel good knowing he was on tv with his hero.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Still think it was the promo of the year, awesome stuff from both men. A lesson in how a Face/Face promo should go and make it intense.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Slowhand said:


> Using cancer kids to look good....no wonder people hate Cena. How low can you go?


That is absolutely cringe-worthy at this point.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Sounds Like The Word Parody Hit Cena Hard*



123bigdave said:


> It's still real to the op?


fpalm


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Cena forgot his lines?*

Actors don't even remember 15 minutes of lines - at least not television/movie actors. And stage actors do, but they say the same lines show after show, night after night, for how ever long the show's run is. Cena and Bryan would have had to learn their lines probably from hours earlier that day, and will have new lines to learn tonight and come Sunday.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

Slowhand said:


> Using cancer kids to look good....no wonder people hate Cena. How low can you go?


Yup, and funny thing is every wrestler does it. Hell Bryan did it for that kid without Make-A-Wish or something like that.

Cena isn't the only one that does it and using that as a way to get sympathy is wrong and nonsensical.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

kiguel182 said:


> Yup, and funny thing is every wrestler does it. Hell Bryan did it for that kid without Make-A-Wish or something like that.
> 
> Cena isn't the only one that does it and using that as a way to get sympathy is wrong and nonsensical.


What other wrestler bring up kids with cancer to get sympathy?


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Urgh, and then Miz/Orton/Trips has to poison a fucking good segment with their very presence, fuck off guys, I don't wanna see you guys right now.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Cena worked as a Heel on Raw?*



Crozer said:


> LOL NO.
> 
> The little lamp hurt the Wolf's pride and manhood hence resulting the Wolf hoofing the lamp in the face causing a chain-reaction of Mark Henry going back to being Sexual chocolate and Ryback going back to his roots of being a ballet dancer.


He's right, Ted.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Cena's like: "I do things for sick kids and put on a show for little kids and their daddies"

Bryan's like: "Yeah, I do the same thing, you fucking idiot. Now come up with a real retort..."


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> What other wrestler bring up kids with cancer to get sympathy?


Sorry, that wasn't what I meant. I meant every wrestler does make-a-wish stuff but only Cena brings it up on the show.

Bad wording on my part.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

Cena owned Bryan on the mic tbh lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

tonsgrams said:


> Cena owned Bryan on the mic tbh lol.


Cena's got to come up with some new material tbh lol.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Echoing what a few posters have already said. I hate the fucker but it was a really good promo towards the end , i liked the serious face slap.
The promo turned Summerslam from a stream to a buy for me.

The American flag being compared to his t-shirt line was just another 'whatever u knob head' moment, at least it something new i guess.

I do take great offence to him bringing up the make a wish boy because when you take a step back and look at it, what in the hell does that have to do with anything between a WWE Championship feud?
Ofc it's the vintage pity cheer seeking for the Marine.

My first reaction to dad and son decked in their Cena gear in the front row was they were a plant.

And i will not forget what seemed an eternity of the same old shit Cena promo about him being here everyday etc etc, you all know the drill.

But credit where credit is due , it was a great 'face off' promo and its the first time im looking forward to a Cena match since Money in the Bank 2011.

Still hate the slimey fucker though :cena2


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

tonsgrams said:


> Cena owned Bryan on the mic tbh lol.


Objectively, Bryan owned the fuck out of that segment. He said Cena was only in it for the entertainment and the money. Sure Cena had emotion behind it, I'll give him that, but it's the same BS every single fucking time. Cena whips off his shirt then compares it to the American flag. The audacity. While this guy is playing fake marine and being a superhero, the real heroes aren't on fruity pebbles boxes and waving hands in their own faces.



AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> How do people think Cena was great in this?
> 
> He was getting embarrassed and he went on off an tangent to pander and defend himself rather than try to build up the match.


I don't know, using kids with cancer to get him over is just disgusting.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

tonsgrams said:


> Cena owned Bryan on the mic tbh lol.


You're an idiot.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I would find it interesting if Cena came out this Sunday in actual wrestling trunks, and wrestling boots etc. I would mark out so much for Red, and Yellow like Hogan. Not only that, but actually wrestle which he certainly knows how to do. It's common for the top guy who is a babyface to only have so many moves. Bret, Hogan, Sting, Taker, and even Austin. Other than headlocks, body slams, and atomic drops most of those men mentioned were not showing off all these unique moves, they were telling great stories in the ring. I have a feeling this match with Bryan could be Cena's best wrestling match of all time. Proving as to why Daniel should mentioned with HBK, Taker, or whomever Cena named last night.


----------



## Pocky07 (Aug 12, 2013)

look I like Bryan and want him to win at SS but other than the slap part everything was already said by him or CM Punk before. If you are going to give Cena shit for same old shit then treat Bryan the same. Also, I felt what Cena was saying came from heart but Bryan's looked a little fake. But I guess Bryan hasn't given many of main event caliber promos but once he does few more they will seem more natural.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pocky07 said:


> look I like Bryan and want him to win at SS but other than the slap part everything was already said by him or CM Punk before. If you are going to give Cena shit for same old shit then treat Bryan the same. Also, I felt what Cena was saying came from heart but Bryan's looked a little fake. But I guess Bryan hasn't given many of main event caliber promos but once he does few more they will seem more natural.


Rock and Punk have said similar things about Cena that Bryan has said this month. But that's natural, since they're all talking about the same guy. And that same guy is always the guy who is on top. It's to be expected at this point. Want different promos about the top guy? Have a different top guy for once.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: As a Cena hater I have to say he was on fire tonight*



jarrelka said:


> Just read a thread where someone said Cena was cheap for talking about the make a wish kids in that promo and that it buried Bryan blabla. I dont like Cena but unlike that threadstarter I give him credit where credit is due. Cena did nothing in that promo to bury Bryan. It was the opposite and Bryan did nothing but bury Cena in that promo. Yeah i get it Bryan is thw underdog and we all wantbhim to win (so do I) but to me it seems like Cena cant do anything right and you try to find whatever little bad thing he does to belittle all the good stuff. Yeah I didnt like that make a wish comment but he only said it to make a point and overall that promo was the best in a very long time.
> 
> Cena was great tonight and if you cant see it your either blind or Bruce "the loser" Blitz.


How did Bryan bury Cena? By telling him he's not a wrestler? That's what he was supposed to do.. that's their hook to the match. Honestly, people be getting worked over this shit. Bryan and Cena probably having a good laugh over it in the back.

Not only that, but if Cena was buried, it doesn't matter. He doesn't need to be built up.. but he wasn't buried.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Great promo for both. Bryan was the better one IMO. There was nothing new to what Cena said. It was identical to his promo against Punk during the contract signing. We've heard all this "I have beaten guys that are better than you, I've worked hard, been booed and continue to work hard" crap. The delivery was great and there was some intensity there at least.


----------



## Pocky07 (Aug 12, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Rock and Punk have said similar things about Cena that Bryan has said this month. But that's natural, since they're all talking about the same guy. And that same guy is always the guy who is on top. It's to be expected at this point. Want different promos about the top guy? Have a different top guy for once.


so when CM Punk and Bryan bring up how he is in it for money/entertainment it is obvious he has to bring up how he has been in WWE for 12 years wrestling and won 11 titles and he does it because he loves kids/fat girls that cheer for him. I would any day take this Cena then goofy cena who talks about most random shit.


----------



## Western Illinois (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: Sounds Like The Word Parody Hit Cena Hard*



SoupBro said:


> ????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's such an overreaction. How did it ruin the segment? Were you not engaged in the dialogue between Daniel Bryan and Cena? Was that not a compelling story being told between those two guys? I think the end was overbooked but it made sense to an extent but it also doesn't change the way I felt as I was watching Bryan and Cena going back and forth. I loved this segment. It was fantastic and one of Bryan's best promos yet. Probably ever in the WWE so far. This match sold Summerslam in my opinion.

Also, the 2nd bold part was the whole point of the segment.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

I really found it douchey what Cena said last night using those poor Kids as an excuse to try and make himself look good. Bryan was talking about Cena's ability or lack of and Cena decided to try and turn it on Bryan with his Saint Cena routine, I respect John Cena the man and it is very touching what he does for the children, he is no doubt a great Human Being but that was a real cheap move on Cena's part last night to get a pop, he was basically saying he is a better person than Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Aces&EightsFan said:


> I really found it douchey what Cena said last night using those poor Kids as an excuse to try and make himself look good. Bryan was talking about Cena's ability or lack of and Cena decided to try and turn it on Bryan with his Saint Cena routine, I respect John Cena the man and it is very touching what he does for the children, he is no doubt a great Human Being but that was a real cheap move on Cena's part last night, he was basically saying he is a better person than Daniel Bryan.


I know, right? If you use your charitable good deeds as a crutch to prop yourself up, are they really charitable good deeds?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Rock and Punk have said similar things about Cena that Bryan has said this month.


Yes, but this time, it was actually believable and true to me. Punk and Rock were already made men when they did this kind of promo. For Bryan, it really is THE match of his life.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Great segment that went a little too long as Cena couldn't stop putting himself over.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Aces&EightsFan said:


> I really found it douchey what Cena said last night using those poor Kids as an excuse to try and make himself look good. Bryan was talking about Cena's ability or lack of and Cena decided to try and turn it on Bryan with his Saint Cena routine, I respect John Cena the man and it is very touching what he does for the children, he is no doubt a great Human Being but that was a real cheap move on Cena's part last night to get a pop, he was basically saying he is a better person than Daniel Bryan.


He was using that to counterpoint Daniel Bryan calling him a joke. It's not like it was the whole basis of his promo so I don't get what the fuss is about.


----------



## BlandyBoreton83 (May 29, 2013)

Seriously, Cena using the kids and Make a Wish to justify his position is really fucking old. It's nearly as stale as the man himself. It's time for someone else to get the ball and run with it. Daniel Bryan needs to go over this Sunday and if Orton does cash in right away and turns heel, good! Because it would be a wrestler who is in dire need of a change and is a great heel feuding with the most genuinely popular wrestler in the company.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Happenstan said:


> I know, right? If you use your charitable good deeds as a crutch to prop yourself up, are they really charitable good deeds?


Hit the nail on the head man :clap



Kalashnikov said:


> Yes, but this time, it was actually believable and true to me. Punk and Rock were already made men when they did this kind of promo. For Bryan, it really is THE match of his life.


It truly is and I can't wait to see it! The last time a match had him THIS passionate was when he won the ROH World Title from James Gibson.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Unbelievable that cena used the sick kids to get a few cheap pops . He is dusgusting, end of story and a worthless "face of the company" . To me , after that , he is the ultimate bad guy, and that goes beyond being just a wrestling character . I felt sick listening to him .


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: As a Cena hater I have to say he was on fire tonight*



Lazyking said:


> How did Bryan bury Cena? By telling him he's not a wrestler? That's what he was supposed to do.. that's their hook to the match. Honestly, people be getting worked over this shit. Bryan and Cena probably having a good laugh over it in the back.
> 
> Not only that, but if Cena was buried, it doesn't matter. He doesn't need to be built up.. but he wasn't buried.


Agreed. People just like to nit-pick at everything. It was a great promo from the two.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> You're an idiot.


Dont cry.


----------



## IWCLOL (Jul 24, 2013)

*Cena promos becoming extremely lazy*

"Listen up jack" 

"I do this for them" 

"They are the reason why we do this" 

"SOME OF YOU GUYS LOVE ME AND SOME BOO ME BUT WE ALL KNOW THEY ARE READY FOR A FIGHT!!!! *idiotic crowd cheers with Cena knowing he's reeled them in once again*

*RAW location name drop*

*Make A Wish name drop* (Not all the time though) 

*Laughs/smiles*

Serious tone

Is there an object in the ring? Cena throws it to the side


Lazy mo fucka. I need a word with this kid.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Cena promos becoming extremely lazy*

You forgot about random screaming.


----------



## IWCLOL (Jul 24, 2013)

You guys are too easy. Should just name you full marks. 


Promo was meh. Cena did the usual shtick and Bryan sounds like a child on the mic. Bryan: "Cena, I...am....a...WRASTALAHHHHHH"


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

fucking fantastic promo from both.

Nothing to complain about.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Cena promos becoming extremely lazy*

Unfortunately, wrestling is all about stupid (usually) buzzwords and buzz phrases. All the big stars do it, his phrases just suck more.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Cena promos becoming extremely lazy*

Still better on the mic than Daniel Bryan. He was lost for words after Cena owned him.


----------



## IWCLOL (Jul 24, 2013)

*Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*

During Miz TV segment Bryan ended his sentences in a bitchy moaning scream. One great example is when he said

"Cena, I...am....a......WRASTLAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH" 


I couldn't stop laughing. But when I released this was supposed to be serious... Oh wait! Cena was smirking on the other side so maybe it was a comedy segment?


Goddamn that Miz TV promo was overrated as hell.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

IWCLOL said:


> You guys are too easy. Should just name you full marks.
> 
> 
> Promo was meh. Cena did the usual shtick and Bryan sounds like a child on the mic. Bryan: "Cena, I...am....a...WRASTALAHHHHHH"












Do us all a favor and dive back under your bridge.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Cena promos becoming extremely lazy*



tonsgrams said:


> Still better on the mic than Daniel Bryan. He was lost for words after Cena owned him.


Cena didn't own anyone last night. He gave the exact same promo he gives everytime he feels threatened. It's played out at this point. How about a non-smark city booing Cena, last night? Time for Cena and WWE to maybe start thinking of a new strategy.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*

Weren't you the guy who did a whole rant on the PG Era and it's fans, and aren't you the guy who just shits on things that other people find entertaining?

D-Bry did good. He put emotion into it, and it seemed like it was from the heart. He's improving.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*

You should start a twitter account.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*

IWCLOL LOL.


----------



## IWCLOL (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



SideburnGuru said:


> Weren't you the guy who did a whole rant on the PG Era and it's fans, and aren't you the guy who just shits on things that other people find entertaining?
> 
> D-Bry did good. He put emotion into it, and it seemed like it was from the heart. He's improving.


I found Orton interesting a few months back and smarks went nuts at me because he's not heel.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Cena promos becoming extremely lazy*

that is what I was saying yesterday, his delivery is usually good but his content is repetitive, it's fascinating how people say his shit was good when we've heard the same routine from him hundreds of time - what makes it worse is when he panders out the make a wish foundation stuff ... it's pretty much defining exactly what Bryan said about him cena is obsessed with the spotlight (His wrestling character) 

so he does the whole RAP battle Eminem routine from 8 mile, insult himself say what everyone could possibly say about him so his opponent can't say anything to him since he insulted himself...but i actually think bryan one up him yesterday.


----------



## IWCLOL (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



Stanford said:


> You should start a twitter account.


Nope.gif


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*

Then you're biased because Bryan completely ripped Cena apart in the promo and the only ones who can't see that are Bryan haters.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



IWCLOL said:


> I found Orton interesting a few months back and smarks went nuts at me because he's not heel.


I don't see the relevance. 

Bottom line is, even if you don't like D-Bry, you should at least be able to say he did do damn good out there. And what you're trying to insult is expression. D-Bry yelling into the mic at that point of the promo, showed how dedicated he was.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Agreed, his delusional marks will say he's not that bad, but he really is


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*

When the guy in the crowd shouted "they are" how could you not laugh, it was hilarious.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

I was enjoying this segment until HHH comes out and steals the spotlight AGAIN. This is 2011 all over again, just Bryan is Punk. Everything else is 90% the same, everything from the promos to the match. Lazy as hell from creative.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Cena promos becoming extremely lazy*

Its the same promo he has been giving since his fued with Nexus in 2010 whenever his "top spot" is being threatened, even a little. Used it vs Punk in 2011 and then again in 2012, used it vs The Rock, used it against Dolph Ziggler, and now against Daniel Bryan. And I am sure we will get to hear the SAME promo in his future feud with Bray Wyatt (or insert next hot name there that the WWE feels threaten that the crowd likes more than Cena)

:lol guess what WWE, I don't care how many times you have Cena list out all the "stars" hes beaten it ain't gonna change the opinions of the WWE universe of the guy. The ones that like/love him will continue to (though it seems that # is geting smaller) and the ones that dislike/hate him will continue to do so.


----------



## IWCLOL (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



King Bebe said:


> Then you're biased because Bryan completely ripped Cena apart in the promo and the only ones who can't see that are Bryan haters.


So defensive. People are entitled to their own opinion and I'm airing my opinions out there to discuss you can't tell me what to like or not.

Only Vince Mcmahon can tell people what to do.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



IWCLOL said:


> People are entitled to their own opinion and I'm airing my opinions out there to discuss you can't tell me what to like or not..


Then your opinions suck.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*

I feel bad for the people who haven't seen Bryan as anything other than the comedy figure he's been given in WWE. Watch something other than WWE, for once. You might learn something.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



IWCLOL said:


> Nope.gif


It just saddens me that your stream of consciousness babblings are restricted by the time it takes to make a thread, and perhaps your hesitance to waste our time with thoughts that could be put into threads with the exact same subject matter. I know how much you care about that.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*

Hes almost as bad as Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*

IWCLOL thread is IWCLOL thread


----------



## IWCLOL (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



King Bebe said:


> Then your opinions suck.


Cool. Nothing wrong with a bit of truth to the face.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

tonsgrams said:


> Still better on the mic than Daniel Bryan. He was lost for words after Cena owned him.




This. 10 times out of 10 Cena would tear Bryan into shreds on the mic


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Cena promos becoming extremely lazy*

His promo was actually really good this week, stop complaining.


----------



## IWCLOL (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Cena promos becoming extremely lazy*



Karma101 said:


> His promo was actually really good this week, stop complaining.


When did you start watching WWE like 3 months ago? He's cutting the same promo since Nexus angle in 2010. 

Don't blame me you're a blind sheep.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Cena promos becoming extremely lazy*

*You hate the way I dress or the way I speak
* Or the words I wear on my sleeves

Those two get on my nerves ughh 
No one even brings those things up

He is actually been cutting this promo since his program with Orton in 2009....
And his delivery has never been the problem. Is his insufferable material.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Cena promos becoming extremely lazy*

His promos have been lazy for quite awhile. It's nothing new. You have to feel sorry for people who have never watched a shred of wrestling outside of WWE. fpalm

"Jawn Seena is da best!1! He nevar looses and he's gr8 on the mic!!11"


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Cena promos becoming extremely lazy*



xdoomsayerx said:


> This. 10 times out of 10 Cena would tear Bryan into shreds on the mic


You do know pro wrestling is a work, right ?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I thought the segment was really good, and it sold me on the match for Summerslam.

One thing that did bother me was Cena trying to use his charity work to prove his point. It's really quite old, yes, we know he does a lot for charity and we know he's a good guy, but that really didn't counter Bryan's argument of him not being a 'wrestler' and it actually proved Bryans point in that he was in it for the glory. He's using his good deeds for praise...


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Cena promos becoming extremely lazy*



tonsgrams said:


> Still better on the mic than Daniel Bryan. He was lost for words after Cena owned him.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



tonsgrams said:


> Hes almost as bad as Dolph Ziggler.


No, at least Bryan's voice defeated puberty.


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*

Who gives a flying fuck if you take him seriously or not? Fuck off.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



King Bebe said:


> Then you're biased because Bryan completely ripped Cena apart in the promo and the only ones who can't see that are Bryan haters.


He didn't rip Cena apart at all. They both came out looking good.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Contrarian said:


> Who gives a flying fuck if you take him seriously or not? Fuck off.




Bye :lmao 

Butthurt Bryan marks!


----------



## IWCLOL (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Bye :lmao
> 
> Butthurt Bryan marks!


This. 

I'm being calm and posting my opinions 


Bryan marks: :cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss:


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*

Did you really need to make 2 threads on the same segment? The Cena vs Bryan feud isn't your cup of tea. A lot of us agree that both Cena and Bryan did good on the mic in that segment. Cena actually seemed like Bryan's words got to him instead is smirking like a prick. The tables were turned with Bryan smirking like a prick at Cena.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*

Glad at least some people aren't letting their hate of Cena get the best of them. DB is definitely getting better on the mic, but Cena was clearly better just because he's been doing it for so long.


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



IWCLOL said:


> This.
> 
> I'm being calm and posting my opinions
> 
> ...


You could have posted that in the RAW thread. You're just an attention whore, everybody knows it. Go home son. 


Someone close this Garbage thread.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

it was a good segment, cena has the same response every single time, but i thought it was enjoyable overall.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

As long as Bryan is still pushed as the top baby face for a while and feuds for the title and wins it by the end of the year, I won't have TOO much of a problem. They can't prolong this until wrestlemania though, he's at a peak right now.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



IWCLOL said:


> I'm being calm and posting my opinions


You should get a twitter account.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Amuroray said:


> fucking fantastic promo from both.
> 
> Nothing to complain about.


Pretty much. Also, yay Evangelion!


----------



## ofcccaddy2004 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



Contrarian said:


> You could have posted that in the RAW thread. You're just an attention whore, everybody knows it. Go home son.
> 
> 
> Someone close this Garbage thread.


why close the thread? 

so someone has a different opinion that you and you go crazy to the point where you demand the thread to be shut down.

i happen to agree with the OP that bryan isnt believable on the mic. So what? im not going to attack you for thinking he does a good job


----------



## IWCLOL (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



Contrarian said:


> You could have posted that in the RAW thread. You're just an attention whore, everybody knows it. Go home son.
> 
> 
> Someone close this Garbage thread.


unk3


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*

That's funny..he's the only person in the WWE I do take seriously on the mic next to Mark Henry and Dean Ambroise these days.



> Glad at least some people aren't letting their hate of Cena get the best of them. DB is definitely getting better on the mic, but Cena was clearly better just because he's been doing it for so long.


U you do realize that Danielson was highly rated in pro wrestling long before you ever heard of John Cena, right? lol. He was in the WWE at 20 years old but they fucked that up...it's like a young Eddie Guerrero being discarded and not coming back for years on end. In the end, talent can't be denied and you see that with Bryan today. He killed John Cena on the mic...had Cena talking about people hating on his clothes, being a good wrestler out of the blue, and trying to keep up his charity image. Shit Bryan never attacked....he brought up Cena's motivation and apparently they don't want Bryan talking about Cena DOING all of this shit for 3 million a year. LOL.

This shit is funny..people are ANGRY that Bryan has had MUCH better promo work than Punk and Cena during this run. I love the lies and pretends they have to resort to in order to make threads.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



IWCLOL said:


> unk3


Please start a twitter account.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*

I can't take him seriously at all.


Contrarian said:


> Someone close this Garbage thread.


Says the guy who makes a lot of garbage threads.


----------



## IWCLOL (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



Stanford said:


> Please start a twitter account.


Tell me some good reasons why?


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



IWCLOL said:


> Tell me some good reasons why?


To give your opinions.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*

Troll or not, I agree with what IWCLOL says in this thread. I am a Bryan fan but after every Raw I feel like an opportunity to make an epic feud is wasted. Bryan simply doesn't feel natural on the mic. 

It was such a great feud on paper, and they´ve been trying to sell it as many of us expected: Wrestling vs Entertainment, but sometimes the "how" is more important than "what", and the truth is that I´m not feeling as hyped about this match as I thought I would be. Moreover, a feud that was supposed to be Cena vs Bryan, has only been Cena vs Bryan like 40% of the time. It´s been more like Cena vs Bryan featuring Ryback, Miz, Barrett, HHH, McMahon, Randy Orton, Shield and Maddox. Too many distractions maybe.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*

Daniel Bryan killed it in his segment. He did far better than Cena did imo.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



Nostalgia said:


> I can't take him seriously at all.
> 
> 
> Says the guy who makes a lot of garbage threads.


Just jealous cause Bryan has a Bella. But you take Ziggler serious


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I for one think that Bryan came off as a bit desperate. Always kept on yelling just to get his point across. 

But then again, I'm a cena fan, so I may be biased even though I don't wanna be. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



MaybeLock said:


> Troll or not, I agree with what IWCLOL says in this thread. I am a Bryan fan but after every Raw I feel like an opportunity to make an epic feud is wasted. Bryan simply doesn't feel natural on the mic.
> 
> It was such a great feud on paper, and they´ve been trying to sell it as many of us expected: Wrestling vs Entertainment, but sometimes the "how" is more important than "what", and the truth is that I´m not feeling as hyped about this match as I thought I would be. Moreover, a feud that was supposed to be Cena vs Bryan, has only been Cena vs Bryan like 40% of the time. It´s been more like Cena vs Bryan featuring Ryback, Miz, Barrett, HHH, McMahon, Randy Orton, Shield and Maddox. Too many distractions maybe.


Complete rubbish. It was epic and if you're not hyped it's you.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



hardyorton said:


> But you take Ziggler serious


Well yeah, he wears a muscle-tee with a sport jacket. And cuts great promo after great promo. 'stalgie knows talent when he sees it.

'Stalgie, you should grab yourself a twitter account real quick.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Cena promos becoming extremely lazy*

Cena has been cutting boring lame ass promos for a long time, but these last ones with DBryan have been great IMO. Intense and a little bit edgier.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*

He might not be the best on the mic, but he did a great job last night. A very great job. He did not destroy Cena like some would say, but well done though.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Cena promos becoming extremely lazy*

John Cena's latest promo was the nail in the coffin for me, using sick kids to try and get yourself over is the lowest of the low, its not like we don't know what John Cena does back stage, hell I have had family members diagnosed and died with cancer and I respect the WWE so very very much for supporting similar charities other than Make a Wish too, but to try and get cheap pops that way was just dark. The last ounce of respect I had for Cena just went out the window.

I dont fully blame Cena either I am sure the WWE had a hand in it too, I am sure they knew or even planned that John Cena plant that little dickie in there.

That aside I did enjoy both their work, especially Daniel Bryans comeback afterwards. But for some reason all I can think of when I think of that promo now is "exploitation"


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



Bryan D. said:


> He might not be the best on the mic, but he did a great job last night. A very great job. He did not destroy Cena like some would say, but well done though.


Look, someone who is level headed amongst the chaos. What a concept.


----------



## IWCLOL (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



Stanford said:


> To give your opinions.


Maybe then.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



KO Bossy said:


> Look, someone who is level headed amongst the chaos. What a concept.


Bossy you will always have someone wanting to get a little attention.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



hardyorton said:


> Just jealous cause Bryan has a Bella. But you take Ziggler serious


No. And yes I take Ziggler more seriously than Bryan, because Ziggler doesn't look like a homeless troll. 

If Bryan went back to his look when he was WHC then that would help out a lot more, his current look is midcard comedy stuff. I find it very hard to take him seriously when he's competing for the top title in the WWE, against the top guy, with his current horrible look.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



Nostalgia said:


> No. And yes I take Ziggler more seriously than Bryan, because Ziggler doesn't look like a homeless troll.
> 
> If Bryan went back to his look when he was WHC then that would help out a lot more, his current look is midcard comedy stuff. I find it very hard to take him seriously when he's competing for the top title in the WWE, against the top guy, with his current horrible look.


Bryan's biggest closet fan strikes again :jordan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



ecabney said:


> Bryan's biggest closet fan strikes again :jordan


''Strikes again''? I barely post in Bryan threads anymore.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



Bryan D. said:


> He might not be the best on the mic, but he did a great job last night. A very great job. He did not destroy Cena like some would say, but well done though.


THIS.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



Bryan D. said:


> He might not be the best on the mic, but he did a great job last night. A very great job. He did not destroy Cena like some would say, but well done though.


:clap


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



Nostalgia said:


> ''Strikes again''? I barely post in Bryan threads anymore.


:jordan


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*

Funny, I was about to say the same thing about John Cena.. That was the first time i sat through an entire John Cena promo. Wow, what a mistake that was.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*

Somebody is considered level headed because they said Bryan didn't destroy Cena? LOL. Cena's portion was awful. Just no ifs, ands, or buts about it. How the FUCK you can enjoy what that pandering homosexual was talking about? I have no idea. It speaks on what the fanbase is today..with their love of that kind of garbabe though. It was evident during the Rock feud but now it's even worse. Defending garbage with garbage replies. lol.

[email protected] Ziggler more seriously because he looks like a pretty boy and not a 'troll'. You now admitting to being undercover homosexuals for certain guys? Liking them because of their looks. If you're not Amber or LC, you damn sure shouldn't care how another man looks. WTF...hahaha


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Butthurt Bryan marks!


And you're a butthurt Bryan hater... Bryan haters are going to go crazy this Sunday when he becomes WWE Champion :lmao i can't wait.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*

Bryan/Cena segment is an instant classic


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Cena promos becoming extremely lazy*

Let's be real...someone needs to make a huge "Stop USING MAKE A WISH IN YOUR PROMOS, Cena" sign...seriouly. I might pull some strings and make that happen.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



hardyorton said:


> Just jealous cause Bryan has a Bella. But you take Ziggler serious


He's also gonna have the WWE Championship.

:yes


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



AthenaMark said:


> Somebody is considered level headed because they said Bryan didn't destroy Cena? LOL. Cena's portion was awful. Just no ifs, ands, or buts about it.* How the FUCK you can enjoy what that pandering homosexual was talking about? I have no idea. It speaks on what the fanbase is today..with their love of that kind of garbabe though. It was evident during the Rock feud but now it's even worse. Defending garbage with garbage replies. lol.*
> 
> [email protected] Ziggler more seriously because he looks like a pretty boy and not a 'troll'. You now admitting to being undercover homosexuals for certain guys? Liking them because of their looks. If you're not Amber or LC, you damn sure shouldn't care how another man looks. WTF...hahaha


I agree that the promo was good and Bryan was great, but the bolded part is rather questionable.

Bryan was very good in that promo, imo. I can understand a difference in opinion but not for the reasons OP stated.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*

A few people can't take Bryan seriously because of what he looks like. Yet, they can take a blatantly roided-up, Jean short/cargo short wearing tool seriously. And that awful t-shirt. fpalm Good God. There's lots we can make fun of as far as appearance goes on both guys. Have Bryan shave his beard to what he looked like when he was WHC, and there is no problem with his appearance.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*

Cena did good for Cena. He addressed points and didn't get off subject. When he did get off subject like talking about how he visits sick kids, it was mainly to further his point. When was the last time that happened besides maybe against The Rock? 

I, for one, am going to take this Cena promo and not shit all over it because this may be one of the very few opportunities I have to not be pissed off at the guy. 

Bryan didn't destroy Cena, but I enjoyed the content of Bryan's promo much more than Cena's. Cena's wasn't far off from what he usually says but at least he had some form of delivery last night. Unexpected better-than-their-normal work from both men on the mic if you ask me.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*

Sounds like a 10 year old girl.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



AthenaMark said:


> Somebody is considered level headed because they said Bryan didn't destroy Cena? LOL. Cena's portion was awful. Just no ifs, ands, or buts about it. How the FUCK you can enjoy what that pandering *homosexual* was talking about? I have no idea. It speaks on what the fanbase is today..with their love of that kind of garbabe though. It was evident during the Rock feud but now it's even worse. Defending garbage with garbage replies. lol.
> 
> [email protected] Ziggler more seriously because he looks like a pretty boy and not a 'troll'. You now admitting to being undercover *homosexuals *for certain guys? Liking them because of their looks. If you're not Amber or LC, you damn sure shouldn't care how another man looks. WTF...hahaha


You have internet access in your closet?


----------



## Aliados (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



Stanford said:


> Please start a twitter account.


God, no.
@IWCLOL:


----------



## LfcEIRE (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Cena promos becoming extremely lazy*

I only started watching wwe again at about RR so I actually thought it was very good and that he "owned Brian "


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



hardyorton said:


> Complete rubbish. It was epic and if you're not hyped it's you.


Thanks for remarking it, I clearly said "...I´m not feeling as hyped about this match as I thought.", but maybe it wasn't all that clear that I was expressing my opinion 

I´m perfectly fine with those who are enjoying this feud more, better for you.


----------



## Aliados (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Cena promos becoming extremely lazy*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Cena didn't own anyone last night. He gave the exact same promo he gives everytime he feels threatened. It's played out at this point. How about a non-smark city booing Cena, last night? Time for Cena and WWE to maybe start thinking of a new strategy.


Non-smarky crowds have been booing Cena for years.
As a matter of fact, since when booing Cena was a thing that only Chicago, NY, etc did?


----------



## H Dazzlerfan (May 29, 2013)

Loved the promo, loved the intensity. Thought it was an excellent overall sell for SummerSlam.
Loved the Japan reference.


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

GOD said:


> it was a good segment, cena has the same response every single time, but i thought it was enjoyable overall.


Every wrestler says the same thing in their promos, they just modify it every time. Guys like Hogan, Rock, and Austin did it too.

Even if one ignores that concept here is another defense for Cena. Cena responds to everyone the same way because everyone else is saying the same thing to him. Like Cena said, Bryan sounded no different from guys like Punk, Rock, Batista, Edge, Lesnar, you name it. Bryan modified it. Just like the smarks modify what they say about Cena every day.

And it's all good.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> [email protected] Ziggler more seriously because he looks like a pretty boy and not a 'troll'. You now admitting to being undercover homosexuals for certain guys? Liking them because of their looks. If you're not Amber or LC, you damn sure shouldn't care how another man looks. WTF...hahaha


[email protected] post. 

I can take him seriously because he actually looks like a wrestler. With Bryan's current comedy look I find it hard to take him seriously, that was the point I was trying to make. I don't like wrestlers for their ''look'', I like wrestlers for their characters, personalities, wrestling skills etc, but having a good look only helps.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I'll give them credit for their intensity and for actually trying to bring a feud out of this, but content-wise, neither guy really did anything ground-breaking in my opinion. 

Bryan was starting to get somewhere with the "parody of wrestling" comment, but didn't elaborate on it, nor did he follow up on it. He just dropped it entirely after Cena went into his "I go out there and do this for the fans every night, love me or hate me!" shtick. Cena at least acknowledged Bryan's points, saying essentially "sure, you can think I'm a giant joke, but I still work my ass off, I'm still proud of what I do and there are million of people who don't think I'm a joke." But, of course, Bryan has to go into the tired old lines about "not getting respect." Then when Cena even says "I'll respect you if you win the belt," Bryan just follows it up with "You don't respect me!" while going on about how he doesn't respect Cena himself. 

I'm sorry, I hate Cena as much as the next guy, but his promo was 10000x stronger than Bryan's. He refuted Bryan's points, put passion into it and he kept true to his character. Bryan's character right now is just grasping at straws "you think those guys are SO much better than me." All I got out of that was that Cena was listing off big names that he fought, did Bryan want his name in that list even though they haven't fought? "You're a parody of wrestling," sure, Cena may be a parody of wrestling, but what can Bryan accuse Cena of that he's not guilty of himself? Catchphrases: check. Merchandise: check. If all Bryan wants is to win the title to prove he's the best wrestler, then why is he so desperate for the respect of Cena? 

It's like in Rocky, when Apollo picked Rocky to fight, Rocky didn't run around calling Apollo a joke and insisting Apollo respect him. He went out and trained his ass off to prove he could go with Apollo in the ring. The difference being of course that Rocky had nothing, while DB is a former WHC, US, Tag Team champion, MITB winner and fought for the WWE Title 3 times already.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

H Dazzlerfan said:


> Loved the promo, loved the intensity. Thought it was an excellent overall sell for SummerSlam.
> Loved the Japan reference.


Yeah same here thought it was great. 

Only reason I see HHH being the ref is for the big screw job.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> [email protected] post.
> 
> I can take him seriously because he actually looks like a wrestler. With Bryan's current comedy look I find it hard to take him seriously, that was the point I was trying to make. I don't like wrestlers for their ''look'', I like wrestlers for their characters, personalities, wrestling skills etc, but having a good look only helps.


Ziggler looks like an attention starved Billy Gunn wannabe...that's how he looks and that's the last person you want to look like in 2013.

As for taking him serious? Cena killed this guy after he hit Cena with like 5 finishers and he was clearly AJ Lee's sidekick after TLC 2012. So anyone who wants to take Dolph Ziggler serious? More power to him...he's not even above Big E in the pecking order. Dude wasn't even booked for Raw...lol.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyone have the video of the FULL promo?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> I'll give them credit for their intensity and for actually trying to bring a feud out of this, but content-wise, neither guy really did anything ground-breaking in my opinion.
> 
> Bryan was starting to get somewhere with the "parody of wrestling" comment, but didn't elaborate on it, nor did he follow up on it. He just dropped it entirely after Cena went into his "I go out there and do this for the fans every night, love me or hate me!" shtick. Cena at least acknowledged Bryan's points, saying essentially "sure, you can think I'm a giant joke, but I still work my ass off, I'm still proud of what I do and there are million of people who don't think I'm a joke." But, of course, Bryan has to go into the tired old lines about "not getting respect." Then when Cena even says "I'll respect you if you win the belt," Bryan just follows it up with "You don't respect me!" while going on about how he doesn't respect Cena himself.
> 
> ...


I couldn't disagree more. All Cena did was go to his usual promo when he feels threatened, aka, when his opponent brings up LEGIT points about Cena's many shortcomings. It's the same old, tired "I do this for the fans, I do make-a-wish requests, I BEAT EVERYBODY, blah, blah, blah." No imagination, no creativity, nothing new with that promo. Add some random screaming and it's the same promo he gave against The Rock and Punk. Not to mention, alot of his points are inaccurate.

Bryan can only bring up what WWE allows him to bring up in a promo. Not to mention, these promos are scripted 100% these days. I wish he was allowed to bring up some points of his own. That would be excellent.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I thought it was good, especially from Bryan. With Cena, it's the same old every single time, right up to the horrific smirking when he knows he's been made a fool of.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> I'll give them credit for their intensity and for actually trying to bring a feud out of this, but content-wise, neither guy really did anything ground-breaking in my opinion. Bryan was starting to get somewhere with the "parody of wrestling" comment, but didn't elaborate on it, nor did he follow up on it. He just dropped it entirely after Cena went into his "I go out there and do this for the fans every night, love me or hate me!" shtick.



He did elaborate on it...he called Cena an entertainer and him a wrestler. True words that can't be refuted. 




> Cena at least acknowledged Bryan's points, saying essentially "sure, you can think I'm a giant joke, but I still work my ass off, I'm still proud of what I do and there are million of people who don't think I'm a joke." But, of course, Bryan has to go into the tired old lines about "not getting respect." Then when Cena even says "I'll respect you if you win the belt," Bryan just follows it up with "You don't respect me!" while going on about how he doesn't respect Cena himself.


Cena works his ass off? Who doesn't? Does he work harder than Bryan, Ziggler, or the many guys who have to rehab through injuries to try to get back on TV to feed their families? Does he REALLY work harder than Zack Ryder, the guy who basically responsible for their youtube deals being at the level they are today? It's semantics. Falsehoods told to a naive fanbase..your kind. You fell for it..you like to fall for Cena's promos. That's cool but the guy is absolute garbage and in truth, is one of the laziest and most boring "stars" they have on the roster. Case in point..this very promo. 

Bryan was talking about him not respecting him after he tried to squash him and mention huge names that he did respect ala Rock and Michaels names being brought up to pop a crowd that didn't take Cena's words seriously in the context he was using them when he was talking about shirts and being a 11x world champion that proved he was some kind of "good wrestler", which is ridiculous in kayfabe terms after shows like Tough Enough and Total Divas expose the business. If you want to get technical about it...



> I'm sorry, I hate Cena as much as the next guy, but his promo was 10000x stronger than Bryan's. He refuted Bryan's points, put passion into it and he kept true to his character. Bryan's character right now is just grasping at straws "you think those guys are SO much better than me." All I got out of that was that Cena was listing off big names that he fought, did Bryan want his name in that list even though they haven't fought? "You're a parody of wrestling," sure, Cena may be a parody of wrestling, but what can Bryan accuse Cena of that he's not guilty of himself? Catchphrases: check. Merchandise: check. If all Bryan wants is to win the title to prove he's the best wrestler, then why is he so desperate for the respect of Cena?



1000x stronger because he said the same lines to Rock and CM Punk in 2011 and 2012? You're easily impressed by repetitive lines, I suppose. Good luck with that. He got called out for being filmsy and he got defensive and his voice got whiny and cry babyish..because that's John Cena for you. He thinks the fans owe him cheers for coming out every night...wtf kind of stupid mindset is that? LOL. The WWE is in the gutter post Rock appearances and this crap is what you applaud? This mediocre half witted promo that can be refuted by some fat guy on youtube eating chips all day? haha.



> It's like in Rocky, when Apollo picked Rocky to fight, Rocky didn't run around calling Apollo a joke and insisting Apollo respect him. He went out and trained his ass off to prove he could go with Apollo in the ring. The difference being of course that Rocky had nothing, while DB is a former WHC, US, Tag Team champion, MITB winner and fought for the WWE Title 3 times already.


Well if you paid attention to the storyline, all of those former trophies mean nothing in comparison to the hard working, NEVER GIVE UP, charity bringing up John Cena. After CM Punk buried the world title during a Sheamus promo in Chicago, it hasn't been seen the same since and everyone knows all the titles is just a prop compared to the WWE title. And how is Cena not a parody of wrestling? Every time he loses the belt, he gets 3 or 4 rematches for practically no reason. No #1 contender matches....no logic...nothing. Mysterio won the belt after CM Punk left television in 2011 and magically the McMahons gave Cena a title shot before the night was over so he could face Mysterio after he already wrestled. What kind of backwards and fucked up shit is that? That's your WWE Champion..the heel disguised as a face. Mr. Illogical.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> A few people can't take Bryan seriously because of what he looks like. Yet, they can take a blatantly roided-up, Jean short/cargo short wearing tool seriously. And that awful t-shirt. fpalm Good God. There's lots we can make fun of as far as appearance goes on both guys. Have Bryan shave his beard to what he looked like when he was WHC, and there is no problem with his appearance.


The stuff being said to defend John Felix Cena is appalling. It really is. Sad. This is what's left of the business I loved with my heart and soul growing up...grown men defending mediocrity and garbage like it's the best thing going. John Cena isn't shit and his emotional promos are some of the worst things in this industry today. Serious tones does not equal good. Good content=Good.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Always amusing to peruse the RAW section, nothing ever really changes. People have complete mental breaks when attempting to wrap their heads around the fact that someone might *gasp* enjoy something they don't. It's literally _that_ difficult to imagine someone with differing tastes, their minds would rather rage quit than take in an opposing view.

Sad shit, brah. :ann


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Bretty gud promo. 

Cena's shit was cringey as fuck, didn't like some of it, make a wish shit is great, but don't bring it up in promos.


----------



## Barry_O (Jul 31, 2013)

Same old Cena talk over and over and over again.

The thing that really ticks me off is how everyone that faces Cena has to be turned into at least a semi-heel so that Cena can do his "Underdog, I Work So Hard, Make A Wish" speech. It's fine if the Rock does it. Even if CM Punk does it. But Bryan -- who is far more over than Cena at the moment -- shouldn't have to do it. And it's all done to keep Cena as the face, and the "heel spiel" always sets up the "Work So Hard, Make A Wish, Crowd Is So Tough On Me" Cena monologue.

Bryan was great, and I love how he brought up the issue of whether or not the crowd was booing or cheering Cena last week.

I hope Bryan wins. Or that Orton can cash in and save us from this next month, this same played-out act with Cena occupying the same role and someone filling the heel/semi-heel role Bryan is playing now.

If I never hear Cena mention Make A Wish again in a promo, it will still be too soon.

I think Vince is trying to make Cena into a 2000's/2010's version of "Training, Prayers & Vitamins" Hogan with Cena's version being "Hustle, Loyalty, Respect. There's just two problems with that, though. It's not 1985 any longer and Cena isn't Hogan. He's not even close to Hogan, whom Vince himself has said is basically untouchable as a performer when he's "on."


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

I think that classified as the best promo in this year so far. Loved the exchange. Bryan was solid and was making a very good point. Cena was on his usual "big time" promo which I normally find entertaining although I don't like the Make a Wish or his never change remarks. Great feud so far. I hope they don't blow it in SummerSlam.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I couldn't disagree more. All Cena did was go to his usual promo when he feels threatened, aka, when his opponent brings up LEGIT points about Cena's many shortcomings. It's the same old, tired "I do this for the fans, I do make-a-wish requests, I BEAT EVERYBODY, blah, blah, blah." No imagination, no creativity, nothing new with that promo. Add some random screaming and it's the same promo he gave against The Rock and Punk. Not to mention, alot of his points are inaccurate.
> 
> Bryan can only bring up what WWE allows him to bring up in a promo. Not to mention, these promos are scripted 100% these days. I wish he was allowed to bring up some points of his own. That would be excellent.


Different time. Different era. Charisma and creativity is rare these days man. Does Cena deserve credit for that segment? In a way yes. Sure it was the same old tune and using kids as a scapegoat. He kinda made a effort in the end looking vulnerable slapping Bryan. 

I hope Bryan makes him tap. Which is a very slim chance. Yes! :bryan


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I think a lot of people are praising Bryan to the extent they are because we almost never hear Bryan cut promos. His style and content are fresh, which I'm sure people are fans of. I also think that the reason Cena is getting so much flak isn't because there was anything wrong with his promo, per se, but because its full of content people are tired of. Looking at both objectively, I think they both did a great job. However, I think for a lot of people, they don't like Cena and once they hear the content, automatically make up their minds that its terrible based solely on that. I can understand that mentality, but I don't think its particularly fair. I think Cena did quite well in that segment. Better than Bryan? That's based on opinion, and its not my choice to make up your mind. I think both did equally well for different reason. To dismiss Cena in this regard I think isn't giving him any real credit.

I also believe that in this case, the promo made a lot more sense. He kind of wore out the content on Rock. Think about it-Rock always called Cena a big bowl of fruity pebbles or said he was lame. Cena countered by saying Rock was never there and that he does Make a Wish stuff for kids. Well, Cena's response has nothing to do with Rock's comments. That's why it came across as crappy. Now look at yesterday. Bryan said Cena doesn't care and that he's not a wrestler. Well Cena countered by saying he is a wrestler and that he does care. He cares because of the people that look up to him, and that's why he fights and does what he does. He wrestles for his fans. In this regard, the retort made sense to the comments, which is always a problem I had with the Cena/Rock program.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> I think a lot of people are praising Bryan to the extent they are because we almost never hear Bryan cut promos. His style and content are fresh, which I'm sure people are fans of. I also think that the reason Cena is getting so much flak isn't because there was anything wrong with his promo, per se, but because its full of content people are tired of. Looking at both objectively, I think they both did a great job. However, I think for a lot of people, they don't like Cena and once they hear the content, automatically make up their minds that its terrible based solely on that. I can understand that mentality, but I don't think its particularly fair. I think Cena did quite well in that segment. Better than Bryan? That's based on opinion, and its not my choice to make up your mind. I think both did equally well for different reason. To dismiss Cena in this regard I think isn't giving him any real credit.
> 
> I also believe that in this case, the promo made a lot more sense. He kind of wore out the content on Rock. Think about it-Rock always called Cena a big bowl of fruity pebbles or said he was lame. Cena countered by saying Rock was never there and that he does Make a Wish stuff for kids. Well, Cena's response has nothing to do with Rock's comments. That's why it came across as crappy. Now look at yesterday. Bryan said Cena doesn't care and that he's not a wrestler. Well Cena countered by saying he is a wrestler and that he does care. He cares because of the people that look up to him, and that's why he fights and does what he does. He wrestles for his fans. In this regard, the retort made sense to the comments, which is always a problem I had with the Cena/Rock program.


Cena doesn't have the same credentials or luxury to go and come as he pleases. The whole passing the torch didn't do much or sent Cena to that next level. He gets boo'd even more now and the fans found a new champion to believe in.

We all know Cena gimmick is the reason he said what he did. You're right. People haven't seen Bryan cut a promo like this often. Regardless it made sense and did get a big crowd reaction for support.

I think part of the reason fans automatically hate Cena promos more is teasing heel turn and boring character.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I haven't watched a single PPV Title match (I legit turn them off when Cena's music hits) since Mania when Cena won the belt and Bryan is the only reason I am going to bother watching the title match at SS. 

Bryan makes me give just enough of a fuck to cancel out my dislike of Cena's awful wrestling and repetitive promos.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> I haven't watched a single PPV Title match (I legit turn them off when Cena's music hits) since Mania when Cena won the belt and Bryan is the only reason I am going to bother watching the title match at SS.
> 
> Bryan makes me give just enough of a fuck to cancel out my dislike of Cena's awful wrestling and repetitive promos.


Pretty much. If Cena and Bryan weren't feuding right now, I don't know how much I would even be watching the product right now. It certainly wouldn't be as much as I've been watching.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Apex Predator said:


> Cena doesn't have the same credentials or luxury to go and come ad he pleases. The whole passing the torch didn't do much or sent Cena to that next level. He gets boo'd even more now and the fans found a new champion to believe in.
> 
> We all know Cena gimmick is the reason he said what he did. You're right. People haven't seen Bryan cut a promo like this often. Regardless it made sense and did get a big crowd reaction for support.
> 
> I think part of the reason fans automatically hate Cena promos more is teasing heel turn and boring character.


Hey, Cena's promo did the job, at least. Mentioning little Dakota in the audience who he did a Make a Wish visit with, and talking about him fighting his disease giving Cena the will to keep fighting...that got some cheers. Not like the whole audience was going ape shit, but there was definitely some audible applause.

I still think that the reason people hate on Cena's promo is because they're conditioned to. It was a good promo and unlike bringing up this same content with the Rock, it made sense in the context of this situation. I think unfortunately that in the Rock feuds, he wore it out to much, to the point that its cliche now. "Oh yay, Cena is talking about dying kids again...barf." In this promo, I saw a point to it, whereas I never did when he brought it up to Rock. 

I will always give credit where I feel its due. I'm not a Cena fan by any stretch, and some people who usually read my posts will attest to that. However, I feel he deserves it in this situation-he cut a great promo. Both guys did, and they both require recognition for it. Hence, I'll give it to them.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

The segment was excellent. Now can someone tell me why one of them had to be beat the other?


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

Like it or not, Cena's role is the guy who brings up Make A Wish and never gives up and wears brightly colored shirts. And, by the by, it's a role that not only assisted in getting CM Punk over, but also in getting Bryan over.

It was incredibly entertaining television and both Cena and Bryan delivered credible, emotional promos that fit with their respective roles and characters.


----------



## mkc931 (Aug 29, 2011)

I thought it was a great promo. I actually got the feeling neither had respect for each other. Cena did his usual smiling, but then Bryan turned it around and at the end, Bryan was the one doing the typical cena promo just laughing off everything Cena did in a condescending manner. I thought it was great, though Cena's part dragged on a little bit too long. His delivery in serious promos is usually pretty good, but they all seem so long. I get that feeling with CM punk sometimes too, where he's probably the best mic worker in the company, but he just talks on and on and on sometimes.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

cena with his typical ass kissing of the fans, mentioning the city they're in, and even resorting to referencing his make a wish foundation work for all for cheap pops. the guy's been the franchise for a decade and that's the best he's got? he is a fuckin parody of a wrestler.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I think Cena is full of crap. He says he does all this for the kids which is BS. I am pretty sure he does it for the money. Orton gets like $3 million a year and Cena is getting more than that.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Hey, Cena's promo did the job, at least. Mentioning little Dakota in the audience who he did a Make a Wish visit with, and talking about him fighting his disease giving Cena the will to keep fighting...that got some cheers. Not like the whole audience was going ape shit, but there was definitely some audible applause.
> 
> I still think that the reason people hate on Cena's promo is because they're conditioned to.


people hate it cuz it's the cheapest of cheap pops. what are people supposed to do after he says that? start chanting "dakota sucks"? the fact he has to resort to that to get a positive reaction is so pathetic.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



AthenaMark said:


> That's funny..he's the only person in the WWE I do take seriously on the mic next to Mark Henry and Dean Ambroise these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would people - and presumably by "people", you mean Punk and Cena fans, be angry over something that is not true? How funny you of all people, talk about people having to resort to concocting lies, when you consistently spin stuff and alter facts to fit your agenda. "Bryan has had MUCH better promo work than Punk and Cena" - that's a lie for a start, because he hasn't had better promos than Cena, and he certainly hasn't had better promos than Punk - and Bryan would most likely tell you that himself. Bryan didn't "kill" Cena on the mic at all... granted, he started off well, but after Cena went off on him, he looked lost and didn't know really know what to say, so he started banging on about respect again. Also, I agree with what someone said about Bryan bellowing all the time. At times during that promo, it was like Bryan thought he was in a shouting contest, bellowing to get his point across. You don't see someone like Punk, or Jericho shouting at people in their promos, because they don't need to resort to that - and if they do shout, it's only at appropriate points. I also can't take Bryan seriously, when he shouts, because he hasn't got an authoritative presence. Like Bossy said, people are praising Bryan's promo, because it was different to the type of promo, we're used to seeing from him, and true, it was better than normal... but it wasn't really anything special - and definitely not "promo of the year" material, or on the level of the Punk/Rock or Punk/Cena or Rock/Cena promos, like some are claiming.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

The amount of hatred in this thread is just glorious, people are making total asses out of themselves and they don't even realize it. Cena cuts a promo and some people's brain cells self-destruct in unfiltered hatred. :lmao
_
"Whether you boo me or cheer me, you're reacting to me."_ :cena2

THIS is why Mark RATINGS Henry says the fans are puppets.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Cena did great, yes its the same I do it for the kids shit but it was really good.
Cena represents the dumbass marks
Bryan is fighting for us the smarks

Then again most of you are marks and hate cena so no wonder you mad


----------



## The Death Rattle (Jul 23, 2013)

JTB33b said:


> I think Cena is full of crap. He says he does all this for the kids which is BS. I am pretty sure he does it for the money. Orton gets like $3 million a year and Cena is getting more than that.


Did you intentionally aim to write something this stupid? Surely this must be satire.

John Cena's work with Make A Wish is not something he gets paid for. He doesn't get paid because it is a charity. It's baffling that someone could not understand that. He takes time out of his day to help out families who are far less fortunate then him. He does these things to give back to the world that has given him so much. But in your view giving a dying child a moment of happiness is "bs". Cena talking about how much those moments mean to him makes him "full of crap". Simply amazing.

By the way, I'm curious how many charitable acts you've done lately.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm tired of Cena exploiting the kids, I'm just tired of Cena in general. I can't see WWE improving substantially until he is out of top spot honestly. 

Well actually on TNA we have Sabin/Bully in the top spot right now, and its pretty bad (not at the level of Cena though) and TNA is still entertaining.

Basically WWE has to either remove Cena, or fix everything else, or I can't see a substantial improvement in there product.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Gonna need to rewatch the segment again. Was really great work from both guys, especially Daniel Bryan though. Could have done without Cena's sick kid story though.

Why does it always seem Punk is mentioned whenever Bryan gets praised. Its either Punk haters saying Punk fans are scared DB will take his spot or Punk marks downplaying DB. Who cares what spot they are in atm, both of these guys are doing tremendous work. Im fucking happy that these 2 guys who have worked there asses off are in the top 2 stories in the WWE. 2 or 3 years ago who would have thought we would see this.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Liked the promo from both guys

And I lost it when Trips came out with that smile :lmao I liked it though.. Overall a good segment


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

The Death Rattle said:


> Did you intentionally aim to write something this stupid? Surely this must be satire.
> 
> John Cena's work with Make A Wish is not something he gets paid for. He doesn't get paid because it is a charity. It's baffling that someone could not understand that. He takes time out of his day to help out families who are far less fortunate then him. He does these things to give back to the world that has given him so much. But in your view giving a dying child a moment of happiness is "bs". Cena talking about how much those moments mean to him makes him "full of crap". Simply amazing.
> 
> By the way, I'm curious how many charitable acts you've done lately.


I am not refering to the make a wish he does. I am refering to him saying it's the ill kids that make him perform every Monday night. He basically said he wrestles for them which is not true. He wrestles because he gets paid to do it. And paid very well I might add. If Vince wasn't paying him would he be on Raw performing?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

The Death Rattle said:


> Did you intentionally aim to write something this stupid? Surely this must be satire.
> 
> John Cena's work with Make A Wish is not something he gets paid for. He doesn't get paid because it is a charity. It's baffling that someone could not understand that. He takes time out of his day to help out families who are far less fortunate then him. He does these things to give back to the world that has given him so much. But in your view giving a dying child a moment of happiness is "bs". Cena talking about how much those moments mean to him makes him "full of crap". Simply amazing.
> 
> By the way, I'm curious how many charitable acts you've done lately.


U misunderstand. He doesn't get paid by Make a Wish. His whole lifestyle and earnings come from the WWE. Why on earth would he do everything he does when he makes 7 figures a year. It is beyond comprehension. Its why Cena doesn't care about turning heel..he doesnt have to. He wins all the time. Gets promoted all the time..steals the spotlight all the time..holds down countless stars..never looks too bad...got former legends putting him over on TV...he's a phony. He needs commentators to stick up for him? To explain negative reactions? What kind of grown man can look himself in the mirror with a lifestyle that is so feminine?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Guwop said:


> The segment was excellent. Now can someone tell me why one of them had to be beat the other?


Probably has to do with the fact that one of them didn't bring sick kids into a defense where he was so amped up he took his shirt off.


----------



## The Death Rattle (Jul 23, 2013)

AthenaMark said:


> U misunderstand. He doesn't get paid by Make a Wish. His whole lifestyle and earnings come from the WWE. Why on earth would he do everything he does when he makes 7 figures a year. It is beyond comprehension. Its why Cena doesn't care about turning heel..he doesnt have to. He wins all the time. Gets promoted all the time..steals the spotlight all the time..holds down countless stars..never looks too bad...got former legends putting him over on TV...he's a phony. He needs commentators to stick up for him? To explain negative reactions? What kind of grown man can look himself in the mirror with a lifestyle that is so feminine?


You're right that I don't understand. I have no idea what you are saying here other then you clearly dislike Cena. And something about Cena being feminine?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

That's a Cena fan for you..responding with comedy and not a shred of sense. Typical and expected.


----------



## The Death Rattle (Jul 23, 2013)

AthenaMark said:


> That's a Cena fan for you..responding with comedy and not a shred of sense. Typical and expected.


Well except I'm not. 

You posted something that was not clearly stated. I don't know what you are trying to communicate other then you dislike Cena. 

So please, enlighten me with your "sense". You've already proven your perception flawed.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

"I do what i do for kids like that 7 year old there in the front row whos brother is in hospital...make a wish" /facepalm

Cringe

Bryan was brilliant and cena was passionate yes but same old tripe he always says


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

what man? a rich f'n man, that you are jealous of.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



AthenaMark said:


> This shit is funny..people are ANGRY that Bryan has had MUCH better promo work than Punk during this run.












See, people? This is what you sound like when you don't live a straight-edge lifestyle. unk2


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Saying that Bryan is better on the mic than Cena and Punk is a lie. Outright lie. That was Bryan's best promo ever. And Cena's promo was almost as good if not better, and it would be in his top 5 promos at the most. That's the gap between Cena and Bryan on the mic. Punk has had more memorable promos that I wouldn't bother naming because everyone knows them already.

Anyway, they did what they were supposed to. Both guys showed great intensity and definitely helped put more asses in their seats for SS. Bryan started off great- calling Cena a parody of wrestling was a killer line. Saying he does what he does because he loves wrestling- no matter if it's in front of 10 or 10,000 people embodies what Daniel Bryan is.

Cena held his own quite well. He has worked a more gruelling schedule over the past decade than Bryan. He has led a more hectic life and still found time for the Make a Wishes. He won't change because of the thousands of kids who still look up to him and view him as a rolemodel. He doesn't care what people say about his wrestling ability or lack of, the five moves of doom, etc. As long as he has his believers, he will stay true to his principles. And until Bryan proves his worth on the big stage, he won't have earned Cena's respect- that was the crux of Cena's promo and a fantastic one at that.

Bryan shouldn't have continued about how Cena doesn't respect him or how all those names are supposed to be so much better than him, but he redeemed himself big time with the whole refusal to slap Cena coz he isn't worthy thing. Both guys were fantastic, you may prefer one or the other but dismissing the other's promo just coz you disagree with his points is stupid.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> Hey, Cena's promo did the job, at least. Mentioning little Dakota in the audience who he did a Make a Wish visit with, and talking about him fighting his disease giving Cena the will to keep fighting...that got some cheers. Not like the whole audience was going ape shit, but there was definitely some audible applause.
> 
> I still think that the reason people hate on Cena's promo is because they're conditioned to. It was a good promo and unlike bringing up this same content with the Rock, it made sense in the context of this situation. I think unfortunately that in the Rock feuds, he wore it out to much, to the point that its cliche now. "Oh yay, Cena is talking about dying kids again...barf." In this promo, I saw a point to it, whereas I never did when he brought it up to Rock.
> 
> I will always give credit where I feel its due. I'm not a Cena fan by any stretch, and some people who usually read my posts will attest to that. However, I feel he deserves it in this situation-he cut a great promo. Both guys did, and they both require recognition for it. Hence, I'll give it to them.


This is one of the very few good posts in this thread. 

Cena mentioning the father and his child in the front row, and mentioning his work with the Make a Wish foundation was relevant to the promo, since Daniel Bryan basically thought that Cena was just a joke, and that he doesn't show full dedication to not only just the WWE, but wrestling as a whole.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

I can't believe I'm saying this but I liked Cena's stuff better. Bryan's ''YES!'' and ''NO!'' crap take too much time and it's a time he could spend burying or talking shit to Cena, but noooo, just let him chant that stupid crap... fpalm


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Both guys brought it in that promo. That was Bryan's best promo and Cena did a fantastic job whether people want to admit it or not. Really great segment that did nothing but increase my interest in the match.

HHH and Orton showing up was a good idea as well as it showed all the players in the match....bar Vince of course.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

_"That's like saying the American flag is just a cloth"_ - John Cena

Uhm, fuck you and the American flag. 8*D

Infact, fuck every flag on this earth. Patriotism/Nationalism LOL.


----------



## rybacker (Dec 18, 2012)

cena put alot of effort and in my opinion sold the promo great alot of intensity was put into it by cena, bryan did a great job as well and i loved the fact that bryan didnt slap john cena back because in he doesn't believe cena is a wrestler.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Good promo by both men, but I think this shows that Bryan can't eclipse the glass ceiling - despite how much he has improved on the mic (and it's a lot!) he simply can't go toe to toe with the best. His mic skills are what separate him from HBK, Cena, Punk, etc. At best, his career will be a Benoit or Jeff Hardy, where he gets to be a transitional Champ.

After Summerslam, he'll slowly fall by the wayside as Cena faces his new foe, possibily with Mcmachon politics in toe.

edit: don't get me wrong, I thought some of his points were awesome - such as the Japan wrestling part, but he still isn't quite up-to-par on the mic to be considered a consistent Main Eveneter.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

SoupBro said:


> Gonna need to rewatch the segment again.


i'm watching it now...


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Arcade said:


> This is one of the very few good posts in this thread.
> 
> Cena mentioning the father and his child in the front row, and mentioning his work with the Make a Wish foundation was relevant to the promo, since Daniel Bryan basically thought that Cena was just a joke, and that he doesn't show full dedication to not only just the WWE, but wrestling as a whole.


So a way to validate himself as an 11(?) time WWE Champion and a wrestler while being the face of WWE for x amount of years is to bring up his charity work?
That's it ?

I cannot fathom what charity work has to do with a Championship feud. Maybe i need to watch the promo again to try and make light of why someone back stage thought it needed to be brought up.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

It was brilliant, but something about Bryan on the mic is missing. I just can't get my head around it and I just think his missing something. Nonetheless it was a money promo by both and Cena did very well for once also.

I'm not saying this cause I mark for him, I juts think if this was Punk in Bryan's position and storyline he would've eaten that up last night and made Cena look like crap. Bryan went toe to toe with Cena but I think great mic workers would have shown up Cena.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Quality promo that sets everything up for Summerslam. Don't think either really got the 'upper-hand' which I think is a good thing.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Why HHH insert himself to SS? so he do what he does be buried people just like Summer of PUNK...here's the preview of what's coming


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

apokalypse said:


> Why HHH insert himself to SS? so he do what he does be *buried people just like Summer of PUNK*...here's the preview of what's coming


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Kinda did.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

The Death Rattle said:


> Did you intentionally aim to write something this stupid? Surely this must be satire.
> 
> John Cena's work with Make A Wish is not something he gets paid for. He doesn't get paid because it is a charity. It's baffling that someone could not understand that. He takes time out of his day to help out families who are far less fortunate then him. He does these things to give back to the world that has given him so much. But in your view giving a dying child a moment of happiness is "bs". Cena talking about how much those moments mean to him makes him "full of crap". Simply amazing.
> 
> By the way, I'm curious how many charitable acts you've done lately.












Death Rattle giving everyone the Varys treatment: Ether & a hot knife. :ti


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He didn't bury Punk, he was just selfish and stole some of his momentum to make himself look better. You don't get BURIED and then turn around and win the WWE title, much less hold it for 400+ days. Even in the match that he lost, he kicked out of TWO Pedigrees. I don't think I've ever seen anyone do that.

You Bryan marks are way too sensitive. We'll be hearing about how Triple H buried him while Bryan is holding his second or third WWE Championship by early 2014.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

I would laugh if Tripe H pedigreed them both, pinned Cena and became WWE champ.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

So the Summer of Bryan is culminating with a Kevin Nash/HHH ladder match?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

jim courier said:


> I would laugh if Tripe H pedigreed them both, pinned Cena and became WWE champ.


How would it be possible for Triple H to become champion? He's just the referee. He doesn't own a briefcase... Unless, of course, he steals it from Randy Orton jusr because he's the boss.

:HHH2


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

As we speak Cena is lobbying for tha Bryan heel turn at Summerslam.


----------



## Aliados (Apr 25, 2013)

jim courier said:


> I would laugh if Tripe H pedigreed them both, pinned Cena and became WWE champ.


:russo


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

They left it kinda late but that segment sold Summerslam perfectly. They introduced some interesting new creases - Cena not respecting Bryan, Bryan having a hunger that Cena can't understand anymore - they brought some heat, and they made the match seem like an even bigger deal.

That's all you could really ask for. Both guys did their job, and Bryan probably cut the best promo of his career. It was definitely the biggest money promo he's ever cut.

I think that one of the most interesting angles going into the match is; Cena not being able to understand Bryan's hunger to win his first WWE championship (because Cena is so far past that moment). I wish that they'd played that up a little more. Maybe have Bryan talk about his decade-long journey to the WWE, how long he busted his ass, etc.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Duke Silver said:


> They left it kinda late but that segment sold Summerslam perfectly. They introduced some interesting new creases - Cena not respecting Bryan, Bryan having a hunger that Cena can't understand anymore - they brought some heat, and they made the match seem like an even bigger deal.
> 
> That's all you could really ask for. Both guys did their job, and Bryan probably cut the best promo of his career. It was definitely the biggest money promo he's ever cut.
> 
> I think that one of the most interesting angles going into the match is; Cena not being able to understand Bryan's hunger to win his first WWE championship (because Cena is so far past that moment). I wish that they'd played that up a little more. Maybe have Bryan talk about his decade-long journey to the WWE, how long he busted his ass, etc.


Expect it never to be mentioned again. At the beginning of the promo Cena said there is nothing personal about their feud, it's just aboot the WWE Championship - then they spend 10m making it personal, since that sells more tickets. They just threw in anything they could to hopefully sell tickets, and the only thing people will remember after Summerslam was how Orton won the belt.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

JTB33b said:


> I think Cena is full of crap. He says he does all this for the kids which is BS. I am pretty sure he does it for the money. Orton gets like $3 million a year and Cena is getting more than that.


What fucking money. 
fpalm


----------



## pUnK bRooKs (Dec 24, 2012)

I really hate how everybody has tried to over-analyse this promo. It was just great. It was something that was undeniable in doing its job. It sold the match. 100%.
Enough said.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

All those people who think Cena is exploiting children to get over are idiots.

Plain and simple. 

Get a fucking life.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Cena talked about how he's everything but a wrestler. Good. Because that's exactly what he is.

The only thing that would've made that segment more interesting is if Bryan said some fourth wall breaking, sort of shooting comment about Cena's multiple world title reigns being handed to him on a golden platter because he's the corporate boy.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Arcade said:


> This is one of the very few good posts in this thread.
> 
> Cena mentioning the father and his child in the front row, and* mentioning his work with the Make a Wish foundation was relevant to the promo*, since Daniel Bryan basically thought that Cena was just a joke, and that he doesn't show full dedication to not only just the WWE, but wrestling as a whole.


How was him mentioning meeting a make-a-wish kid, relevant to him loving wrestling?

When he mentions the Make-A-Wish kid (regardless of if he does it for these reasons or not) it makes it seem like he is just doing it for the recognition.



Cliffy Byro said:


> As we speak Cena is lobbying for tha Bryan heel turn at Summerslam.


Lol yeah.

And as we speak now Cena is washing Vince's car.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't like this program at all. Bryan vs. Cena didn't need to be about the "WWE Sports Entertainer" vs. "Real Wrestler" smarkbait. It should've just been about two guys fighting for the title and each wanting to prove that they are the best.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

TempestH said:


> I don't like this program at all. Bryan vs. Cena didn't need to be about the "WWE Sports Entertainer" vs. "Real Wrestler" smarkbait. It should've just been about two guys fighting for the title and each wanting to prove that they are the best.


I agree with this in all honesty. Just go out there, fight, and put on a good show.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> How was him mentioning meeting a make-a-wish kid, relevant to him loving wrestling?
> 
> When he mentions the Make-A-Wish kid (regardless of if he does it for these reasons or not) it makes it seem like he is just doing it for the recognition.
> 
> ...


It's relevant because it shows that he's dedicated to helping out the wrestling fans who support him. Wrestling fans are also apart of the wrestling business. Whether you believe he's truly dedicated to contributing to the Make a Wish Foundation, or is just doing it for publicity is a different topic.



DerpCena said:


> So a way to validate himself as an 11(?) time WWE Champion and a wrestler while being the face of WWE for x amount of years is to bring up his charity work?
> That's it ?
> 
> I cannot fathom what charity work has to do with a Championship feud. Maybe i need to watch the promo again to try and make light of why someone back stage thought it needed to be brought up.


The purpose of Cena mentioning his charity work with the Make a Wish Foundation wasn't to validate himself as the WWE Champion. Refer to my response to AJ_Styles_P1 on what the purpose was. 

People's blind hate for John Cena is really getting in the way on how they view his work.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> See, people? This is what you sound like when you don't live a straight-edge lifestyle. unk2


Forget that, that's what you sound like when you were dropped on your head as a child.

I'm sorry, but Bryan marks never cease to amaze me. Bryan's promo work much better than Punk's during this run? His promo this past Monday was the first great promo he's cut while up on the main roster and suddenly its got his marks claiming shit like this. Unreal.


----------



## rpaj (Aug 3, 2012)

Honestly the segment was awesome, they sold the match perfectly going into SS, the only bad thing about that whole segment is they cut to commercial and ended it poorly.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



AthenaMark said:


> This shit is funny..people are ANGRY that Bryan has had MUCH better promo work than Punk and Cena during this run. I love the lies and pretends they have to resort to in order to make threads.


Just saw this post, and the TI gif isn't even enough for this one.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



KO Bossy said:


> Forget that, that's what you sound like when you were dropped on your head as a child.
> 
> I'm sorry, but Bryan marks never cease to amaze me. Bryan's promo work much better than Punk's during this run? His promo this past Monday was the first great promo he's cut while up on the main roster and suddenly its got his marks claiming shit like this. Unreal.


No one should be claiming that Bryan turns in better promo work than Punk. Anyone saying that is being overly ridiculous and shouldn't be taken seriously. Having said that, I believe this past Monday's promo, the post-NXT promo, and the AJ break-up promo, all deserve to be mentioned as top quality promo work. In my honest opinion, those three promos do belong in the same class as some of Punk's best work, but they are by no means better than Punk's work.

If Bryan builds on what he showed us Monday and continues to give more serious material to build his feuds going forward then, and only then, will anyone be able to claim that Bryan is in Punk's class when it comes to promo work.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



THANOS said:


> No one should be claiming that Bryan turns in better promo work than Punk. Anyone saying that is being overly ridiculous and shouldn't be taken seriously. Having said that, I believe this past Monday's promo, the post-NXT promo, and the AJ break-up promo, all deserve to be mentioned as top quality promo work. In my honest opinion, those three promos do belong in the same class as some of Punk's best work, but they are by no means better than Punk's work.
> 
> If Bryan builds on what he showed us Monday and continues to give more serious material to build his feuds going forward then, and only then, will anyone be able to claim that Bryan is in Punk's class when it comes to promo work.


A Bryan fan who is fair and of sound mind. That's one reason we get along well.

I just wish that the attitudes of some of the crazy marks didn't ruin people's perceptions of fans in general. Just because AthenaMark is delusional doesn't mean all Bryan fans are (case in point-you are not delusional). Same goes for any type of fan. A few bad apples spoil the bunch is the way it seems to be, unfortunately.

Its damn hard ignoring them, sometimes, I'll admit that...


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



KO Bossy said:


> I'm sorry, but Bryan marks never cease to amaze me.


We know.


----------



## Reaper of Death (Jan 27, 2011)

Nobody got owned it was a good promo


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



KO Bossy said:


> Forget that, that's what you sound like when you were dropped on your head as a child.
> 
> *I'm sorry, but Bryan marks never cease to amaze me.* Bryan's promo work much better than Punk's during this run? His promo this past Monday was the first great promo he's cut while up on the main roster and suddenly its got his marks claiming shit like this. Unreal.


So like 3 Bryan Marks are morons and you want to classify everyone as a moron? Shit, Most of us ARE competent, I'd say only like 5% of Bryan marks are complete idiots. There's a lot of Bryan marks on this forum, and the majority of them say the more intelligent posts on this forum.

The only time I've had a bad run in with a Bryan mark was when someone told me to kill myself when I said that he devalued the WHC after he won it.

Hell, and I AM a Bryan Mark, he's probably my favorite guy in the company right now, but I can see why some people may not like him as much as I do, and I actually point out his faults.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah not all Bryan marks are the same, I have read good and valid posts from some Bryan marks like Thanos and a few other members here who are good posters and also Bryan marks, but of course like with every wrestler there are also some delusional marks out there. It's best to ignore the delusional marks since you won't be changing their minds, even if you write a good long post, but not worth your time IMO.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



KO Bossy said:


> A Bryan fan who is fair and of sound mind. That's one reason we get along well.
> 
> I just wish that the attitudes of some of the crazy marks didn't ruin people's perceptions of fans in general. Just because AthenaMark is delusional doesn't mean all Bryan fans are (case in point-you are not delusional). Same goes for any type of fan. A few bad apples spoil the bunch is the way it seems to be, unfortunately.
> 
> Its damn hard ignoring them, sometimes, I'll admit that...


No one comes close to Punk on the Mic. But Bryan was brilliant this week, prove some of the doubters wrong. Bryan is the best wrestler while Punk is the better Mic work, Dna those guys and you get the best worker ever.

P.s Ko Bossy stop tarring all of us Bryan fan's a deluded. Punk has a few fans that give him a bad name as do Bryan fan's but not everyone is deluded.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



TakeMyGun said:


> So like 3 Bryan Marks are morons and you want to classify everyone as a moron? Shit, Most of us ARE competent, I'd say only like 5% of Bryan marks are complete idiots. There's a lot of Bryan marks on this forum, and the majority of them say the more intelligent posts on this forum.
> 
> The only time I've had a bad run in with a Bryan mark was when someone told me to kill myself when I said that he devalued the WHC after he won it.
> 
> Hell, and I AM a Bryan Mark, he's probably my favorite guy in the company right now, but I can see why some people may not like him as much as I do, and I actually point out his faults.


I said it cause you came out with a stupid comment, I apologise for saying it and I was a little heated.


----------



## sharp1398 (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: D-Bry beat Cena with words.*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Funny to bring up repetition in promos and then talk about how *Daniel "YES" Bryan* carried it.
> 
> Cena was WAY more believable in his promo. Simply because you can actually watch his and feel like he isn't just reading off of a script, unlike Bryan.


Nope, he's NOT reading off a script, but only because he memorized the speech at this point. "I do it for the people who cheer me. Blah, blah, Make-A-Wish, blah blah, ultimate good guy. Insert random yelling here." It's the same bloody thing, every time.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

This promo was awesome. I didn't expect them to deliver something in the class I'm used to only getting consistently from CM Punk and Heyman but they did. Sure, Cena talks about the same things as usual and Bryan takes parts from what Punk has said about Cena but it doesn't matter when they pull it off that well together.

I hope Bryan can continue being this good on the mic. I wasn't sure he had it in him but he erased my doubts.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

God I love the Japanese part of that promo. it sold me Summerslam and I was already buying


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



TakeMyGun said:


> So like 3 Bryan Marks are morons and you want to classify everyone as a moron? Shit, Most of us ARE competent, I'd say only like 5% of Bryan marks are complete idiots. There's a lot of Bryan marks on this forum, and the majority of them say the more intelligent posts on this forum.
> 
> The only time I've had a bad run in with a Bryan mark was when someone told me to kill myself when I said that he devalued the WHC after he won it.
> 
> Hell, and I AM a Bryan Mark, he's probably my favorite guy in the company right now, but I can see why some people may not like him as much as I do, and I actually point out his faults.


Perhaps I should clarify what I meant.

No, not all Bryan marks are idiots. Its just that from those 5% of ones who are, I get to see some of the dumbest posts on this site. I usually classify things for myself differently. Being a mark, at least on this site, comes with negative connotations, like its a bad thing. That's why people say "stop being such a mark." Its like a wrestling insult, almost. I consider the people who love Bryan to be Bryan fans-they enjoy him but can point out his faults fairly. I respect them. Those are the guys like Thanos, Showstopper '97 and company. 

Bryan marks are the delusional ones. Its basically my way of saying "blind mark". These are the people who refuse to accept that he's not perfect in every regard and will fight with people about it because they don't agree. I do the same thing with other wrestlers. Guys like me who love Punk but can admit to his shortcomings are Punk fans. Those who can't do that are Punk marks. Those who won't credit a wrestler with doing anything good when they actually do are blind haters.

Even so, I wasn't classifying all Bryan fans, or marks, are morons. I simply stated that Bryan marks in particular never cease to amaze me because I find that of any group of marks who make outrageous claims to praise a guy, its usually from Bryan's loyal supporters (or Punk haters...kinda strange). If I actually wanted to say I thought all Bryan fans were morons, I'd just say that. But I didn't because that's not what I meant.

Hope that clears things up.



Warrior said:


> Yeah not all Bryan marks are the same, I have read good and valid posts from some Bryan marks like Thanos and a few other members here who are good posters and also Bryan marks, but of course like with every wrestler there are also some delusional marks out there. It's best to ignore the delusional marks since you won't be changing their minds, even if you write a good long post, but not worth your time IMO.


Quoted just because its 100% true.



hardyorton said:


> No one comes close to Punk on the Mic. But Bryan was brilliant this week, prove some of the doubters wrong. Bryan is the best wrestler while Punk is the better Mic work, Dna those guys and you get the best worker ever.
> 
> P.s Ko Bossy stop tarring all of us Bryan fan's a deluded. Punk has a few fans that give him a bad name as do Bryan fan's but not everyone is deluded.


No, you're right. Not all Bryan fans are deluded. See my above response, it'll clarify things. No disrespect was meant to you.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Quoth the Raven said:


> Saying that Bryan is better on the mic than Cena and Punk is a lie. Outright lie. That was Bryan's best promo ever. And Cena's promo was almost as good if not better, and it would be in his top 5 promos at the most. That's the gap between Cena and Bryan on the mic. Punk has had more memorable promos that I wouldn't bother naming because everyone knows them already.
> 
> Anyway, they did what they were supposed to. Both guys showed great intensity and definitely helped put more asses in their seats for SS. Bryan started off great- calling Cena a parody of wrestling was a killer line. Saying he does what he does because he loves wrestling- no matter if it's in front of 10 or 10,000 people embodies what Daniel Bryan is.
> 
> ...


No...this wasn't his best promo ever. It's what you want to think was his best promo because you never paid attention to his content except during that comedy team with Kane. Bryan was CARRYING Smackdown on his back because he was hitting it on all cylinders. That's why those fans from Europe went crazy for him in Miami the night after Mania...he was wronged. He was used as fodder for a Cripple H chosen big man after all of his carrying and great mic work and everything that he did as SOON as he won the World title. The little smart things he did with the Big Show after AJ got ran over....the slick shit he said during face offs. He was on fire..you're type just never gave him credit and still don't wanna give him credit by the indications of how you're acting. Bryan destroyed the WWE and put himself over back on NXT when he called them out on creating their own stars and hating on him for coming from a Indy background and already having acclaimed HOF level matches that everyone would tout as great and the best in the industry.

Punk and Bryan went face to face in 2012 and Punk was talking about "GOATS" while Bryan was killing him talking about how he could not be the best in the world because he wasn't even in the best in the ring. Shit like that...you all glossed over and acted like it didn't happen. And don't act like CM Punk is untouchable on the mic...he got MURDERED by Eve Torres like a fucking sap around timeframe when AJ took his spotlight and was drawing more viewers than him.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Cena's best promo in a while and Bryan's best promo I've ever heard him do. Why the fuck HHH has to insert his stupid self into the main event baffles me unless it has a major storyline implication either joining forces with Cena or turning against him.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

The more I read the last few pages.it's crystal clear. These people are really undercover John Cena fans. LOL. They talking about "nobody got owned" or some shit like that. They keep saying that as if by saying it over and over again that it rings true. John Cena had to bring up sick children to defend himself because he was out of sorts and couldn't properly defend himself on his own merits. You know why he couldn't? Because it comes off heelish..he always wins. He went over the Rock, Michaels, and Cripple H at WM. He whines to get rematches out of the blue..he goes over Mysterio after he wrestles previously in the night...there are a ton of things that are wrong with Cena and his defense of these things aren't credible nor are they reasonable. He talks like a psychopath. And he always does his ultra tried "the crowd is rowdy tonight and full of energy..they can boo or cheer who they want. That's why I love them but for those that stick there with me". All of that gay shit. You fall for it every time..like children. Like lemmings. It's disgusting. You need to get your comprehension game up. This guy SUCKS. He's SUCKED for a long time..just like Cripple H used to suck all the time after he came back in 2002. He's horrible. Bryan killed him..had close to the best promo of the year, give or take that Mark Henry retirement angle and that's that.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

From a purely kayfabe point of view you could probably say Bryan 'won' this promo. He seemed to get to Cena, especially with the slapping part. They should play to that part of his character more, it's hardly bad for business to acknowledge wrestling goes on outside WWE.

Simply as entertainment they were both great. I didn't mind HHH running down because it seemed to come across as him trying to calm them down which made it look more intense. The rapid Randy insertion (ooer) came across as awkward though.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

I honestly don't get how people can say this was John's best promo in a long time. I feel like his promo from last week was much more impactful, however much I disagreed with the content. This seemed like a pretty big step back in my opinion.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Can't take Bryan seriously on the mic*



hardyorton said:


> I said it cause you came out with a stupid comment, I apologise for saying it and I was a little heated.


Yeah it's cool, it was just completely out of left field lol.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

The Arseache Kid said:


> From a purely kayfabe point of view you could probably say Bryan 'won' this promo. He seemed to get to Cena, especially with the slapping part. They should play to that part of his character more, it's hardly bad for business to acknowledge wrestling goes on outside WWE.
> 
> Simply as entertainment they were both great. I didn't mind HHH running down because it seemed to come across as him trying to calm them down which made it look more intense. The rapid Randy insertion (ooer) came across as awkward though.


If we want to dissect it...yes you're spot on.

He got Cena to admit he doesn't respect Bryan. And he got Cena to slap him, with Cena then hoping Bryan would give him the slap he thought he deserved. Bryan didn't give in. 

What a wonderful promo.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Arcade said:


> It's relevant because it shows that he's dedicated to helping out the wrestling fans who support him. Wrestling fans are also apart of the wrestling business. Whether you believe he's truly dedicated to contributing to the Make a Wish Foundation, or is just doing it for publicity is a different topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That seems like kind of a stretch but alright I see your point.

I don't agree that when he talks about meeting Make-A-Wish kids like he did that it has anything to do with him loving wrestling like Bryan. But I see your point about that.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> God I love the Japanese part of that promo. it sold me Summerslam and I was already buying


Definitely love it too. (Y)

Bryan should go over Cena at SS.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Here's some of the things I think are very interesting about Cena/Bryan storyline

1. Cena chose Bryan to be the #1 contender

2. The reason he said he chose Bryan when he made the decision is because D-Bry was on a hot streak and the WWE universe wanted him to have the title shot. 

3. But it finally came out that Cena thinks that Bryan is not in his league, so interestingly enough he knows that Bryan would be not able to interrupt his title reign with only Bryan having a "wrestler's chance" to beat him.

4. However, Cena is giving Bryan the opportunity though to step to that next level.

5. Bryan though, instead of fully being grateful for the shot, he obviously believes he deserves it and has earned it, and therefore he has chosen to run down Cena instead of thanking him which shows both men are a bit heelish or selfish during this whole thing.

6. Now Cena always says what he means and wears his heart on his sleeve, where in the past we have seen Bryan over the last two years have a very big ego (I'm the World Heavyweight / Tag Team Champions, and Yes,. Yes, Yes) but also be manipulative (he has tricked Big Show, Mark Henry, Teddy Long, referees, he has tried to manipulate AJ, Sheamus and Punk.) So even though Bryan owes the title shot to Cena as Vince McMahon has done a lot to stop Bryan from being in the Summerslam main event, he has decided to focus on the task at hand at that is to become WWE Champion.

7. Therefore he has chosen to use not just his wrestling skill in the match but mind games rolling into the match. Cena has said that Bryan saying he isn't a wrestler is nothing new... but Bryan may know that it still gets under his skin and exposing a weakness of the almost invincible Cena. Not only that he has taken it to the next level with the Japanese slaps story and has chosen to disrespect Cena, much like he exposed that Cena doesn't think of him as an equal.

8. Bryan is using the tools he has and as foolish as he has been shown over the last year, we do know that he is also very intelligent and manipulative and once again he has been able to get under his opponent's skin, which may very well provide him the opening he needs to win the WWE Championship this Sunday...


----------



## ShaunRicker (Aug 14, 2013)

why does this thread have 49 pages?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

The promo was a great segment and added much fuel to the fire for their bland feud. When two faces are feuding with each other, there isn't much material to work with. But Bryan brought up great points to go against Cena and Cena countered them back well. Figured he was going to bring up his Make A Wish duties but who cares. Cena was still great on the mic too. Loved the "Cena not being worthy to get slapped" thing mentioned by Bryan.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

AthenaMark said:


> The more I read the last few pages.it's crystal clear. These people are really undercover John Cena fans. LOL. They talking about "nobody got owned" or some shit like that. They keep saying that as if by saying it over and over again that it rings true. John Cena had to bring up sick children to defend himself because he was out of sorts and couldn't properly defend himself on his own merits. You know why he couldn't? Because it comes off heelish..he always wins. He went over the Rock, Michaels, and Cripple H at WM. He whines to get rematches out of the blue..he goes over Mysterio after he wrestles previously in the night...there are a ton of things that are wrong with Cena and his defense of these things aren't credible nor are they reasonable. He talks like a psychopath. And he always does his ultra tried "the crowd is rowdy tonight and full of energy..they can boo or cheer who they want. That's why I love them but for those that stick there with me". All of that gay shit. You fall for it every time..like children. Like lemmings. It's disgusting. You need to get your comprehension game up. This guy SUCKS. He's SUCKED for a long time..just like Cripple H used to suck all the time after he came back in 2002. He's horrible. Bryan killed him..had close to the best promo of the year, give or take that Mark Henry retirement angle and that's that.


:ti

This dude, regardless of the subject, cannot fathom how someone could have a different opinion then him and maintain any sort of credibility.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

ShaunRicker said:


> why does this thread have 49 pages?


Because...Everybody Loves Cena


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Bryan is god.

I know this is slightly off topic to the thread but why does everyone on here bitch and moan about who is better, Bryan or Punk, it seems everyone has a side. Just sit back and enoy the fact we have two outstanding wrestlers/entertainers at the top of their game. Why can't we appreciate both? Punk has been my favourite since i have been watching WWE again but Daniel Bryan is currently my favourite if i was to choose between the 2. Sorry for the random rant but i see alot of aggro back and forth between marks of both wrestlers on here ALOT, Chill dudes.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

chronoxiong said:


> The promo was a great segment and added much fuel to the fire for their bland feud. When two faces are feuding with each other, there isn't much material to work with. But Bryan brought up great points to go against Cena and Cena countered them back well. Figured he was going to bring up his Make A Wish duties but who cares. Cena was still great on the mic too. Loved the "Cena not being worthy to get slapped" thing mentioned by Bryan.


I agree. Cena isn't the best mic worker or ring seller we're used to that. He redeemed himself in the end making Bryan look even better. The whole point of the segment was to build up Bryan credibility and make him look like he's on the same level as Cena. That he actually has a chance beating the decades champion. Revenge is sweet. Paybacks a B. :vince


----------

